# Leash and Liam's Big Day



## leash27

Hi ladies!

I have been on B&B for almost a year and never knew there was a section for us brides to be :dohh:

So, have decided to jump right in and get involved with my own little Wedding Journal. Here goes......

Liam and I have been together for 2 and a half years and he popped the question last January on a trip to Rome. It was in the evening in front of the Trevi Fountain when it is all lit up - very beautiful and romantic :winkwink:

I started planning the wedding almost straight away and wanted to do it this year but my BFP last May threw a spanner in the works so to speak. We weren't TTC and I was on the pill (who doesn't miss a few here and there lol) so it was a massive shock and we had to put the wedding on hold.

So now Max is here and we also have a date - 16th June 2012 which is also my 29th birthday! I did want to be 28 when I got married (it just sounds so much younger than 29) but the 16th was the first Saturday available in June and I really wanted a June wedding!

We are getting married here:

www.leasowecastle.com 

The wedding/reception is all at the same venue and they also do the catering and venue dressing too which makes things easy to organise but this is as far as I have got :wacko:

Any ideas on what else I should be getting round to doing in the near future? I feel like there is things I should be doing lol. I am putting my dress shopping on hold as I am trying to lose my baby weight first. 

x
 



Attached Files:







leasowe3.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 4









leasowe2.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3









leasowe1.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tiff

Sounds great so far!!! You can start figuring out your theme (if having one) and colours... research invitations, do you want to make them or order them? Happy planning!


----------



## leash27

I dont know if we are going to have a theme as such but the colour scheme is royal blue and white. Oh and we have chosen the flowers too, we are having calla lilies in the bouquets and for the centre pieces. Wow, I have decided more than I thought lol.

Still unsure on the invites, wedding stationary is super expensive but neither of us are very creative so I dread to think what they may look like if we made them. 

x


----------



## Tiff

You are in the UK? Some of the ladies have had great success with Vistaprint for invites... that I've seen at least. I'm sure they will be much more help for you than me I'm afraid.

:hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Ebay is a great place for stuff like wedding invites. 

We got ours for £30 for 50 invites, that included envelopes and the invites were a gatefold design with a ribbon.. very pretty. You could choose the writing font, the wording, where to have the wording, little images to insert and colours too. The man who made them was lovely too, he'd email us a copy of the invite to make sure we were happy with them before he printed them all out :thumbup: 
Here's a link to his Ebay Shop if you wanted to check it out :) 
https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/yorkshireroseinvites/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## leash27

Quick wedding update from the future Mrs McKee :happydance:

We have managed to choose and order ALL of our wedding stationary for ....FREE!! OH works for a big company who source work out to printing firms etc and they showed us their wedding catalogue. We have chosen these ... 

https://www.bhs-weddingstationery.co.uk/index.php?view=product&wpath=2&path=12_243&id=2173

They don't match our colour scheme though so they are going to change the purple to royal blue. I love them because they are quirky and fun and OH liked them straight away - its always a good sign when we agree lol. So, they are printing all of our day/evening invites, place settings, menus, thank you cards and save the dates all for zilch. I am sooo happy as it frees up some of our budget to spend elsewhere!

We have also contacted a photographer we really like and are hoping to meet with him in the next couple of weeks. I have to say, I had no idea how expensive photographers are!! I am considering a career change hehe!! 

My next hurdle is the bridesmaid dresses, I am having major trouble finding the right colour dresses (see my thread begging for help). Who knew that royal blue just wasnt weddingy enough eh? 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Love the sound of your colour scheme and your venue looks amazing :D

Can't wait to see your plans coming together :thumbup:


----------



## slb80

You will be getting married the weekend of my first wedding anniversary. Look forward to watching your plans come togethr xx


----------



## Twiglet

16th June 2012 is my OH's 30th Birthday :lol: 

My sister in law had some amazing bridesmaid dresses [Chelsea colours ;) ] she got them from the bridal salon :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I didn't see your BM dress thread! Will go search for it when I'm done posting here. YAY YAY YAY for having free invites! How amazing is that??? Just goes to show things are meant to be!!! :cloud9:


----------



## leash27

slb80 said:


> You will be getting married the weekend of my first wedding anniversary. Look forward to watching your plans come togethr xx

Ah so I know when its your wedding day, I only have a year to go :happydance: We booked ours on thee 16th June last year too!!

x


----------



## leash27

Twiglet said:


> 16th June 2012 is my OH's 30th Birthday :lol:
> 
> My sister in law had some amazing bridesmaid dresses [Chelsea colours ;) ] she got them from the bridal salon :thumbup:

Thanks hun!! :flower:

I am going to put that on my list of places to check out, I am so grateful for B&B lol!! 

X


----------



## leash27

Tiff said:


> I didn't see your BM dress thread! Will go search for it when I'm done posting here. *YAY YAY YAY for having free invites! * How amazing is that??? Just goes to show things are meant to be!!! :cloud9:

I know, its fasb isnt it? Common sense should tell me that the money we have saved will help with the budget but I am torn between common sense and the desire to choose a bigger cake instead hehe!!

x


----------



## leash27

Major wedding plans are coming together over the last week, its making me wish it was this June instead of next now.

We have finally agreed on a budget which I have been told I MUST stick to no matter what:dohh: We intend on planning to pay fror the entire wedding ourselves so I am trying to be thrifty but without compromising on what we want. Mine and OH's parents have both offered to contribute financially but I would rather not rely upon it, if they do give us anything it will be a bonus :thumbup: Although we know for sure that my mum is paying for our honeymoon to Las Vegas :happydance:

So far I have:

*Venue:* Booked and deposit paid (this includes ceremony, wedding breakfast, evening reception and all venue dressing eg centre pieces, chair covers etc) www.leasowecastle.com 

*Stationary*: All ordered and FREE!! We are changing the purple to royal blue 
https://www.bhs-weddingstationery.co.uk/index.php?view=category&path=12_243&wpath=

*Bridesmaid Dresses*:We are having 4 bridesmaids, my sister, OH's niece and my two best friends
https://www.monsoon.co.uk/all-dress...bklist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,wommaxidress
*
Flowers*: I know I definitely want Calla Lilies and we have already ordered these for centre pieces and I am currently looking for brides/bridesmaid bouquets
*
Photographer*: We are meeting with him tomorrow to discuss what package we want and style of pics etc (super excited)

*Entertainment*: The venue includes a DJ but I am looking for a wedding singer for the earlier part of the evening (suggestions welcome)

*Wedding Favours*: Also jumping on the sweetie wagon :winkwink: We are having blue and white striped bags (our colour scheme) with personalised labels to stick them down, the labels say 'Mr&Mrs McKee, 16th June 2012' and they have a little pic of a bride and groom on. We are putting lots of sweeties in like parma violets, refreshers, popping candy etc etc
*
Rings*: I have looked at some and provisionally chosen the style that I want but not ready to commit to a choice yet :wacko:

*Cake*: Cannot decide!!! I love some of the M&S ones though.

*Dress*: Still got a ton of baby blubber to shift before I even look :cry:

I think thats all so far. I am a financial worrier in case you haven't gathered so I figure the sooner I choose everything the sooner we can PAY hehe!!


----------



## Shabutie

I looked online for you hun, and I couldnt really find anything similar to where I got mine from. Sorry hun.

:flower:


----------



## Tiff

Las Vegas! Have fun! We're going there in October for the last of the weddings this year (we have 5 weddings, including our own). I'll make sure to let you know of some awesome spots should I come across them!

:happydance:


----------



## leash27

Thanks Tiff! I have never been to the USA so I am super excited! Been looking at hotels ands I really want to stay at the Bellagio but its soooo expensive!

x


----------



## Tiff

The Bellagio is pretty awesome. I don't think we're staying there when we go, but I think our dinner will be there. The guy out of the couple that's getting married there is my hair stylist, I was there last night with the start of my shine treatments for my wedding day hair and he was still talking about it. However they haven't found good deals yet. So we might not. Either way I plan to roam around in there for sure!

Have you never been to The States or North America in general? :)


----------



## leash27

Nope never been to the states ever so I am v excited! At first we were planning a beach honeymoon but the more I thought about it the more I wanted something a bit more exciting and memorable! I have been looking online and there are some good deals, I am just wondering if its cheaper to book flights and hotel separate or book a package! My mum has kindly offered to pay for our honeymoon but I don't want to hit her with a whopping bill lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Sounds like all of your plans are coming together nicely hun! 

love the maxi bridesmaid dress! I can't believe you got all of your wedding stationary for free! That's amazing :D I have a design in mind for mine, and I plan on making them as I love all things crafty  

I've been to vegas and it was great - you'll really enjoy yourselves :) I stayed in the New York New York and it was just so surreal! loved every minute :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Thanks hun! They were going well until I hit a stumbling block this morning regarding the registrar but think its all sorted now! I bought the first of the BM dresses at the weekend, my MOH tried it on and I loved it, she looked amazing in it lol! I am hoping the blue really stands out in the photos!

Yeah we were lucky with the stationary, to be honest if we were paying we probably wouldn't have gotten so much! I ordered a few samples off vista though first and they were really nice and reasonable priced too, I think a few of the ladies on here have used them!

I am officially stalking your thread, I have been looking for someone else getting married next year! All the 2011 brides make me super jealous!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

So it's not just me who's jealous of the 2011 brides lol, I've got ages to wait :rofl:

The bridesmaid dress that you've chosen is absolutely stunning, I really do think the blue will stand out like you want it to hun :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha us 2012 brides will have to stick together!

I'll have a look at vistaprint  but I've got the exact design in my head and once I'm set to something, thats it lol so I'll probably just make them myself!  

Ooh what was the trouble with the registrar? Glad it's sorted though! Your wedding venue looks amazing :thumbup:

xxx

EDIT - I'm stalking yours too! :haha:


----------



## leash27

Thanks Emmy - we booked ours a year ago too so I am a 2 year wait kinda bride too lol! I am stalking your thread too, you are more organised than me and I started planning last year! I have kicked my own ass at the weekend though and woke up today with my wedding to do list and I am actually ticking things off now :happydance:

The registrar drama was all my own fault. We didn't realise how much notice you have to give to book a registrar to come out to your venue (Emmy - take note lol) and I called up this morning to book, only to be told there wasn't one available at 1pm on the day of our wedding :cry: They did however have one at 3.30pm or 11am and after much deliberation with OH, my mum and MIL we have decided to go with 11am. Luckily, our lovely venue have been really helpful and managed to re-jig our schedule for the day! Crisis averted!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Ah that was really nice of them! I'm hoping that we can get married in the church we want so we don't have to book a registrar! hehe 

Do you still have to 'give notice' etc if you get married in a church....tbh I'm not really sure what it all means! :dohh:


----------



## leash27

Yeah we are really lucky they were so nice! 

Um I think you have to give notice a few weeks before for a catholic church wedding but I may be wrong (I usually am). My understanding (and again, probs wrong) is that giving notice means you are declaring that you intend to marry and are giving anyone the opportunity to object!

x

ETA: I am not 'entirely' wrong lol 

https://www.our-wedding-plans.co.uk/notice_of_intention_to_marry.htm

x


----------



## EmmyReece

How much notice do you need to give for a registrar hun? Our offices apparently only take bookings up to 12 months in advance :wacko:


----------



## leash27

Well ours said they take bookings 15 months in advance and our wedding is still 13 months away and they are booked :-(

I would suggest calling them as soon as your wedding is 12 months away, I have had a stressful morning! The woman at the register office was pretty rude at first, she told me we should not have booked our wedding before securing an appointment with a regsitrar!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:saywhat: that wasn't very nice of her


----------



## EmmyReece

it's completely confusing me because we're marrying in a different district to where we want to give notice :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Ahhhh I see. I'll ask the priest for more details on Friday when I see him!

I hate it when people are rude on the phone (I am on the phone a lot at work and manners don't cost anything!). At least it's all sorted now :) 

I just wish Matt would help me set a date! All I know is it's going to be september sometime haha probably the 15th or the 22nd :)


----------



## leash27

Nope, she was a bit of a :witch: lol!

I have had to rearrange a few things and luckily the invites havent been printed yet so it hasn't incurred any extra expense (thank god).

I am looking for ideas for our cake, I love the little personalised cake toppers you can get on eBay, I just need a cake to put it on..........

x


----------



## leash27

So are we Emmy!

Here is what we have to do:

Book the registrar from the district where you are marrying (they perform the ceremony) but you then book an appointment at the registry office/town hall or whatever its called in the district where you LIVE and thats where you give notice, they will then send all your info to the registrar in the district where you are getting married! Does that make sense??

The 12 months rule is with regards to the marriage license, they are only valid for 1 year so you cannot see the registrar in the district where you live until 12 months before the wedding but you can book a registrar to perform the ceremony before that! See, this morning I was clueless and now here I am passing on my wealth of knowledge (if you could call it that)

x


----------



## Smile181c

My friends mum is doing my cake and flowers as she is amazing at them :) She has said she won't charge me anything, I just need to buy the yellow flowers (she has loads of cream ones already) and the cake ingredients! She made her son and daughters wedding cakes and they were amazing! xxx


----------



## leash27

Yeah she was a bit of a biatch but when I called back to book, I got a different girl and she was much nicer! I suppose they see it as 'breaking the rules' so she spoke to me like a naughty school girl! Hey-ho whatever makes her feel good eh!

I love the idea of getting married in a church, its so romantic! OH and I are "technically" catholic but neither of us are really practising catholics so we decided to have a civil ceremony instead, its made it a little easier as it means everything is in once place lol! We aren't allowed any religious readings or hymns though which sucks a lil bit! I have found a few alternative readings I like instead and we have been talking about music too!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhhh so should I be able to make a precautionary booking, like they pencil me in, but it could be subject to change depending on the notice?


----------



## leash27

I think you can change the booking with the registrar in the first instance but once you go see the registrar in your own district to aopply for your marriage license etc, you have to give a definite date. If you change I think you have to reapply but I am not 100% sure. Its probably best to do it all when you have your date set really but to book a registrar as soon as they will allow you to!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've sent an e-mail to the registrar of the district where we want to marry to see if they can give me some more info :thumbup: Hope I get a quick reply :)

Thanks for all the info and advice hun, it's very much appreciated :flower:


----------



## leash27

You're welcome, I just hope its right lol! It gets so complicated my head starts to hurt!! Let me know how you get on!

x


----------



## Shabutie

My aunty is making our cakem but if she wasnt, I think we'd go for a M&S cake, they make some lovely ones. 

These ones would go nice with a personalised topper,

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Whi...031&pf_rd_p=215570647&pf_rd_s=related-items-3

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Tie...r_1_25&nodeId=80083031&sr=1-25&qid=1305572278

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...r_1_13&nodeId=80083031&sr=1-13&qid=1305572320

Or you could add your own ribbon, flowers and topper to this one:

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...=sr_1_1&nodeId=80083031&sr=1-1&qid=1305572388

:flower:


----------



## leash27

I love the 3rd one, it looks so chocolatey and delicious lol!!

Do you think they will still have the same designs in this time next year?

x


----------



## Shabutie

I shouldnt see why not. 

I think people nowadays look for cheaper ways to afford weddings instead of paying the high prices cake shops charge (ask for something similar for a birthday, ands its so much cheaper) so these things should remain popular.

:flower:


----------



## leash27

Yep its like you put the word 'wedding' in front of anything and the price doubles!

Good old M&S!

x


----------



## Shabutie

Were getting our buffet from there, it all looks so yummy, I cant wait to taste it all.

xXx


----------



## leash27

All their food looks so good doesn't it? What kind of things are you having on your buffet?

x


----------



## honeybee2

apparently M&S cakes taste delicious too!!!


----------



## Shabutie

leash27 said:


> All their food looks so good doesn't it? What kind of things are you having on your buffet?
> 
> x

This is what we are having:

Sandwiches:

* British roast chicken salad
* British chicken and bacon
* British smoked ham salad
* British roast beef and mustard sandwiches
* Mini rolls filled with British smoked ham and free-range egg mayonnaise
* British bacon, lettuce and tomato mini rolls
* Prawns mayonnaise
* Free-range egg and watercress
* British smoked ham and mustard
* Cheese and onion

Mini Wraps:

* Chicken Caesar
* Mexican three bean
* Hoisin duck
* Chilli prawn
* Beef enchilada

Meats:

* Sliced stuffed (with chargrilled vegetables) chicken breast marinated in tomato and basil
* Sweet chilli and lime + Fresh coriander and lime chunks of chicken breast
* Roast chicken drunmsticks
* Slices of Roast topside of beef, Breaded ham and Wiltshire ham
* Indian style chicken kebabs

Picky bits:

* Crudite selection, consisting of: celery, cucumber, cauliflower, carrots and tomatoes with a sour cream and chive dip
* Mini cheese and tomato fritattas
* Spanish style rice and chorizo
* Mini pork pies
* Cocktail sausages
* Mini sausage rolls
* Mini scotch eggs
* Mini cheese and chive quiches
* Salad
* Cheese and pineapple on sticks
* Cheese and pickeled onion on sticks
* Cheese and baby tomatos on sticks
* Crisps
* Coleslaw

Desserts:

* Selection of gattuex
* Fresh fruit salad

I cant wait to tuck in. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

And how much did all of that cost hun! It all sounds amazing! xx


----------



## Shabutie

Smile181c said:


> And how much did all of that cost hun! It all sounds amazing! xx

This is food for about 80 people, although I think it would cater for more, and is costing £453.

I can send you a messge of how much exactly we are getting of each if you want? Doing it this way gives us more variety of food then what we could have done. (E.g. Sandwiches were something we werent going to do, because of trying to keep them fresh, however, M&S serve their sandwiches on a try with a plastic lid on top!)

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh yeah please hun that would be great! 

Thats a really good price! x


----------



## leash27

Wow that all sounds yum!! I'm really hungry now! Such a bargain too!!

X


----------



## Mynx

LOL I'm actually thinking of cancelling the evening buffet by the hotel and getting Shabutie's one!! Sounds gorgeous, loads of variety and a great price too :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Shabutie hun, I'm trying to find where you got your menu from on the M&S webby but cant find it? :dohh: I really would like to look into getting a similar buffet for our wedding and we have around the same amount of people coming so it would save us a fortune! 
At the hotel, their buffet menu is a little boring and costs a fair bit too - It starts at £11.95 per head and that's only 6 items off their A La Carte menu! I'm a bit worried that the buffet is going to be really boring and limited lol!


----------



## Smile181c

on the MnS website, they're all listed separately so you can order as much or as little of different foods as you like! :) x


----------



## Mynx

Brilliant, thanks hun :) The only problem is having to go and pick it up on the day ... not sure how we're going to work that one!


----------



## Smile181c

Could you not delegate that task to someone that isn't coming to the day part of the wedding? For my food, my friends mum and sister, are going to sort the buffet out and everything for when we arrive back there, as they aren't going to be at the ceremony but they'll be there in the evening? xx


----------



## Mynx

Good idea, thanks hun :thumbup: I need to speak to the hotel manager first tho to make sure it's ok to bring in outside catering :blush: 

Sorry to hijack the thread! I'm done now :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Mynx said:


> Shabutie hun, I'm trying to find where you got your menu from on the M&S webby but cant find it? :dohh: I really would like to look into getting a similar buffet for our wedding and we have around the same amount of people coming so it would save us a fortune!
> At the hotel, their buffet menu is a little boring and costs a fair bit too - It starts at £11.95 per head and that's only 6 items off their A La Carte menu! I'm a bit worried that the buffet is going to be really boring and limited lol!

Hey hun, yes it is all on their website separetly, and you pick what you fancy. Most of it is pre cooked, but some you have to cook yourself, so avoid that. Everything on my menu is pre cooked.

I also must add that the coleslaw, cheese and whatevers on sticks, and crisps are all homemade/asda. And the gatuex will be from iceland.

You can get them to deliver it, but I think this has a small charge.

Here is the link to it:

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Foo...odtoOrderFood&kwid=snthWN0zB|pcrid|5489874985

At the side there is a section which says collect in 5 days, look at all of them. I shall be ordering my food next month as you can pick what date you want to collect it/have it delivered, as well as a time slot.

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

Ooo you can have it delivered? That would be ideal :thumbup: I could get them to deliver to the hotel on the day of the wedding! That's if the hotel allow outside catering! 

Thanks again hun for the tips and help :hugs:


----------



## leash27

Is it wrong that I wanna order an M&S buffet just to sit at home and eat it all lol. It sounds fab!

X


----------



## Shabutie

leash27 said:


> Is it wrong that I wanna order an M&S buffet just to sit at home and eat it all lol. It sounds fab!
> 
> X

Ha, no... I really want to order some food to try it, even thou I know we are 100% going with them. 

:haha:


----------



## leash27

They should do tasting sessions :thumbup:

x


----------



## Mynx

Lol yeah they should! Altho I'm trying to be good so I can get in my wedding dress :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Looks delish! Wish we had stuff like that, would've saved a fortune!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats to all of you! I am getting married in 30 days! Can't wait!!!


----------



## leash27

Thanks trgirl and congrats for your big day!

I have been a busy wedding bee this week, we have found a wedding singer for our evening entertainment! We spoke to him at a wedding fayre last year and really liked him so I emailed him for some information regarding packages/prices and he sent me a ton of stuff. I am definitely going to book him before he gets snapped up by someone else (thsi is what happened with the photographer we wanted :cry: ). I just can't decide when to have him, he does an evening package from 7pm-1am but he can also do a shorter set for during the wedding breakfast. I am just worried this could be a bit too much but at the same time, the idea of everyone eating in silence seems dull. I know it won't actually be silent because the guests will be chatting etc but I don't know whether to have some kind of music/entertainment! The last couple of weddings I have been to had a pianist during dinner which was nice!! Decisions decisions!!

I have also started looking at dresses and have found myself drawn to dresses that I thought were just not me. I am loving this one wedding dress It is a lot bigger than I imagined I would like and its got a kind of viviene westwood vibe going on. The thing thats putting me off is that the bridesmaid dresses are one shoulder so it all might look a bit matchy matchy if that makes sense? I have emailed a local stockist anyway so I can go see it in real life lol! I never thought I would want to be a princessy bride but maybe deep down I do :shrug:

I think thats all for now...ooh and the labels arrived for my sweetie bags, they are sooo cute I am going to order some more now!

x


----------



## Mynx

Omg loving that dress hun, it's gorgeous! :cloud9: 
I thought the same about not wanting to be a princessy bride but one I saw THE dress, I knew I had to have it... then when it arrived I knew that it just HAD to have a big ole puffy petticoat under it :haha: Seems we're closet princesses :D


----------



## Tiff

Most of the dresses I saw that had a shoulder strap like that had the option to not have it. So you could still potentially get that dress if you liked it with just being strapless. :thumbup:

I was the same! I was adamant that I didn't want a mermaid style dress. But when I saw how flattering it was on me I had to have it! Funny how it goes eh? LOVE that dress btw, very princess-y and gorgeous!


----------



## leash27

I think we all must have a little princess lurking in us Mynx :winkwink: I am still surprised how much I like it! Oooh petticoats.......god what has happened to me??

Thats an interesting idea Tiff, if I go see it and still love it I might ask if thats possible. I love the BM dresses so I am really reluctant to change them! It would be great if I could make it look less matchy!

I wanted to shift a few more lbs before I try any dresses on but I am getting very excited now :happydance:

x


----------



## Smile181c

That dress is lovely hun! You're meant to feel like a princess on your big day! 

I don't think the BM dresses would look bad with it because the shoulder straps are completely different arent they? :) Go ahead and try it on! Don't worry about the couple extra pounds, wedding dresses are designed to flatter your body! and there's plenty of time to lose it if you want, and take the wedding dress in! :) Xxx


----------



## leash27

Thanks Smile (I keep calling you smile coz I don't know your name lol - sorry). 

I have emailed a bridal shop in Bradford that stocks Alfred Angelo dresses so I am waiting to see if they have it so I can go and look at it! I really don't know if I am ready to try anything on, I am so unhappy with my figure that I don't want it to put me off a dress I really like if that makes sense?

x


----------



## Smile181c

Makes perfect sense, but you have to look at the potential (I sound like an estate agent haha) just think of what it could look like! I'm sure if you've found 'the' dress you'll love it regardless :)

My name's Chloe/Clo by the way :) xx


----------



## leash27

Lol, thanks Clo!

If I go see it I probably won't be able to resist trying it on if they have something close to my size! I have lost 11lbs in 5 weeks on Weight Watchers so I am not too far off being ready to try on haha!!

x


----------



## Tiff

leash27 said:


> I have emailed a bridal shop in Bradford that stocks Alfred Angelo dresses so I am waiting to see if they have it so I can go and look at it! I really don't know if I am ready to try anything on, I am so unhappy with my figure that I don't want it to put me off a dress I really like if that makes sense?
> 
> x

Awww hun! :hugs: 

Don't feel like that at all... but just be prepared to potentially not like a dress just because of the way it sits on you. I had a firm idea of a dress that I liked, poufy with pickups and beads and when I tried it on it just didn't do anything for me. :shrug:

Definitely try on your dress, but if it doesn't wow you the way you feel you should be wow'd try on a few more. I never wanted a mermaid style dress but ended up falling in LOVE with one! :haha:


----------



## leash27

Yeah I am keeping an open mind. I have seen a few different styles I like so it probably will be a matter of which is the most flattering. I just want to really enjoy going dress shopping and not be embarassed/worried about my shape and size! I am so dramatic aren't I? 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Nope you're not dramatic at all hun, you need to feel like a princess hun :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Not dramatic! You want to look amazing on your special day! Nothing wrong with that at all!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## leash27

Thanks girls! :flower:

I have been very focused on the weight loss and am enjoying using the Wii Fit so I am on track to getting back in shape. My main concern is the mummy tummy, I ended up having an emergency c-sec so I have got this awful hanging tummy that I am trying my hardest to tone up but it just doesn't seem to be shifting! A nice tight corset should hopefully do the trick :smug:

x


----------



## Smile181c

But without the mummy tummy, you wouldn't have had your gorgeous little girl :) and I know you might not be happy with it, but like you said a corset would soon sort that out, and I bet your DF wouldn't mind either way anyhow! :hugs:

Well done on your weight loss! I'm trying the special k diet for 2 weeks just to see if it'll actually work lol I want to shed half a stone/a stone just to feel like me again (and I don't even have a baby to show for it! haha) - how much more are you planning to lose? xx


----------



## leash27

Yeah I know! OH insists he still finds me attractive, I just don't feel it :nope:

I need to lose about a stone to get back to my pre pregnancy weight then I want to lose another stone for the wedding! I know I can do it, I have the best incentive - all 70 guests watching me walk down the aisle lol!

The worrying thing is, even if I get back to my pre baby weight my figure still wont be the same lol! I was a size 12/14 when I got pregnant but I never had the wobbly tummy so I am trying to focus on exercising too so I am not left with lots of saggy skin!

Does my baby boy really look like a girl lol?

x


----------



## Smile181c

Hahahah I didn't even mean to write girl I swear! :rofl: I was talking at the same time as typing (never a good thing) and mixed up my two conversations! sorry hun  

Well if the incentive is there, you'll be able to do it :) xx


----------



## leash27

Lol, its ok! I changed my avatar to a more 'masculine' pic now to be on the safe side :winkwink: Although I was moaning to my MOH about not having any little girls to be in the wedding and we briefly discussed putting Max in a dress lol!

Yep the incentive is there, I am in the zone :happydance:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha aww he didn't look feminine! I just dont pay attention lol the fault is all mine 

LOL @ putting him in a dress though  I would have contemplated the same thing briefly :haha: xx


----------



## leash27

Well it would have only been for a day......!

I think 4 bridesmaids is quite enough though, the cost of them is quickly going over budget and I have only got the dresses so far!

x


----------



## Smile181c

is that 4 incl your MOH?xx


----------



## leash27

Yep! They are all adults too so it means proper hair and make-up lol! We had a budget of £500 for their dresses and shoes and the dresses alone have come in at £680 - oops! 

x


----------



## Mynx

Definately keep an open mind when it comes to wedding dresses hun. 
My dream dress is too small at the moment.. when I put it on I have a massive builders bum hanging out the top of the corset at the back :rofl: but it still hasnt put me off as I can see that it looks great now from the front, and will be even better when I shift the weight :happydance: It also hides my mummy belly :haha:


----------



## leash27

Quick progress update....

We are having the WORST luck with photographers so far! Went to meet another one yesterday in Liverpool and it started off ok (except he was in shorts and slippers when we arrived - uber professional lol). Anyways, we contacted him as his website advertises that he is the 'nominated photographer for Leasowe Castle' so we thought great he must have done lots of weddings there - er nope he has done a grand total of ONE wedding there!! I am off to the venue on Thursday to meet the venue dressing people so I am going to ask if they know he is advertising this on his website as my guess is that they don't!

Anyhow, his pics were really nice and he runs the business with his wife so when you make a booking you essentially get two photographers for the day and his wife does all the bridal prep pics etc. So far so good....then he gets the albums out and god did they look cheap. They were storybook style which is what I want but the feel of the pages was awful, it felt like one of Max's board books that he likes to chew lol. I asked if we can get a better quality album and he said at the moment no but nearer to our wedding they 'may' change supplier and have different albums (not good enough for me really). OH thought I was being a bit picky but the fact that we was selling it to us by pointing out ity would blend in nicely on a bookshelf like 'any other book' kinda says it all. I don't want my wedding album to look like 'any other book' thanks!

Then he moves on to the packages which start at £395 for half day of photos and a disc only so no cheapy album lol. The 'Platinum' package was £895 (with the cheapy album) but it didn't include bridal prep - they want an extra £100 for that! Personally, I find that quite sneaky as they know most brides find the bridal prep a massive part of their day so the likelihood is they will add it on!

They also do signature boards which I really really want (see other thread) and he wants £99 for that. OH was a bit cheeky and asked if we booked and paid the whole amount this month would they throw a signature board in for free (gotta love the guy for trying), their response was that its not beneficial for them in any way for us to pay now or next year! Go figure!

So I have decided I am not prepared to compromise on the quality of our album anyways. Its such a big part of our wedding as we will treasure it forever and if I don't like it now I am never going to like it am I? I am interested to find out if Leasowe Castle are aware he is using their name on his website too lol! I find it all a bit sneaky to be honest, we prob would have never contacted him if it weren't for that! Oh and the best part was he pulled the old "We are very busy, I have got 2 more couples coming today after you", funny that they were due at 2.30pm and we never left until 2.40pm and there was noone waiting for him lol!

This hasn't really been a quick update at all has it?? Ooops! Anyhoo, its back to the drawing board for a photographer now, OH thinks it may be best to book one that just takes your photos and gives you the disc as that way we can always get the album put together elsewhere - it saves trying to find one photographer who ticks all the boxes so I am considering it!

Well done if I haven't bored you to sleep!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't even started looking for wedding photographers yet! They are all so much money :dohh: lol

I'm seriously thinking about contacting some of my friends who are keen photographers to take the pics and give them to me on a a disc! xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Oh thats a shame about the photographer, but by what you have said, I dont think I would be happy with his work/attidue to it all.

I have a family member taking the pictures for us, and we are just buying the memory card for the camera. Meaning that we can print as many pics as we want, and create lots of albums, for us and family, and we own the copyright and dont have to pay to get it.

:flower:


----------



## leash27

The more I think about it, the more I think perhaps OH is right about just getting a photographer who will give us the disc. A couple of my friends have reccommended someone who does this for £380 and he is there all day. They ended up with over 500 pics I think so plenty to choose from!

Chloe they are sooooo expensive so if you can get a friend to do it you will save a fortune! I just wish I knew someone who had some photography skills lol!

On a more positive note, we have booked a wedding singer for the evening and he comes highly recommended too! We are having a consultation with him 8 weeks before the wedding to discuss what kind of music we like and what songs we want him to sing. He has even offered to learn our first dance song but a scottish man singing Bob Marley doesn't quite sound right lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Good point! it would sound pretty funny  

xxx


----------



## leash27

Maybe I should ask him to practice and see what he sounds like lol!!

I spent some time over the weekend looking for music to walk down the aisle to and I think we are going to have Pachalbel's Canon in D, its so beautiful and even OH likes it lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Is that the traditional 'here comes the bride' one? :haha: 

I'm so crap with classical music! xx


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh I havent even started with music yet!

I really want to walk down the aisle to 'Kissing you' (in piano form)It's the song from Romeo and Juliet, but I think I will have to ask church, as I might have to go a bit more traditional.


----------



## Smile181c

I think I'll go with the traditional ones, just cause the church where we're getting married is roman catholic :/ I now have readings and hymns to worry about! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh I love Canon in D it's such a beautiful song :cloud9:


----------



## leash27

Canon in D is really popular for walking down the aisle but I did also listen to 'Kissing You' and its beautiful, the only thing that put me off is that it takes a while for it to kick in (if you know what I mean lol) and the aisle I am walking down isnt massively long! I suppose we could always walk really really slow!!

I think 'Here Come The Bride' is definitely the best for church ceremonies though, its nice and powerful and dramatic! I am still a bit upset we can't have hymns but hey ho!

What are you all having as your first dance song?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris won't even contemplate thinking about it yet :rofl:

I'd love to have Hoppipola, but I think I'd cry as it would remind me of Dad :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

I can't decide! We don't really have a song thats 'ours' if that makes sense? and I don't want anything too clichéd! I need inspiration  xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Smile181c said:


> I can't decide! We don't really have a song thats 'ours' if that makes sense? and I don't want anything too clichéd! I need inspiration  xxx

We're exactly the same lol


----------



## leash27

One of my friends couldn't choose a song so she made a list of all appropriate songs that they both liked and in the weeks leading up to the wedding they would dance in their living room each night to one song to see what it 'felt' like! I think they ended up choosing the slow version of 'Heaven'.

We have kind of always known ours would be one of two songs but neither are really that 'weddingy'. The first was Beach Boys 'Wouldn't It Be Nice' and the other is 'Is This Love' by Bob Marley. We have provsionally decided to walk down the aisle to Beach Boys after we are married and Bob Marley is the first dance song. Its one of our fave songs and even before we were engaged we used to sing it round the house etc and dance to it lol!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygixHP7vUtI&feature=fvsr

x


----------



## EmmyReece

That's a fab idea hun :thumbup: It's lovely that it has a special meaning for you guys and I bet it's quite unique too :D


----------



## leash27

The only wedding I have seen Is This Love as the first dance song was a really old episode of 'Don't Tell the Bride'. Other than that I have never seen it!

I think if you want something unique then its a good idea to Google 'Top Ten Wedding Songs' and then AVOID them all lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

See I have a couple in mind that are quite special to ME but they have to be special to OH aswell, and he's just not like that lol he doesn't get soppy over songs! 

I do know that I want a special dance with my dad though. To Whitesnakes 'Don't fade away'. It sounds weird having a whitesnake song to dance to but my dad is like their number one fan and that was the first song I ever learnt and I used to sing it all the time when I was younger. He'd put it on the stereo and get me to sing all of the words, so it's kind of special to just me and him :cloud9: does that sound a bit sappy? lol we still mention the song all the time now :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Not at all, I think thats lovely! Sometimes its not necessarily the meaning of the song but more memories that the song has for you. The song that always makes me think of my grandad is 'Smoke Gets In Your Eyes' by The Platters so I am thinking of asking our wedding singer to maybe learn that for us to dance to! Its a love song but I have lovely memories of listening to it on cassette in the car with my grandad every time we went anywhere!

Its your wedding so do what you want!

As for your OH, tell him to tap into his inner romantic side lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I'll give him a good shake and see what happens! I bet he'll just be like 'just choose whichever one you want' lol 

I'm gonna keep the whitesnake song as a surprise for my dad, so that during the evening the DJ can ask for the bride and her father to make their way to the dancefloor or something lol haha corny  but he'll appreciate it! xx


----------



## leash27

I think thats a lovely idea 

My friend did a father/daughter dance and then halfway through they mixed it into Mc Hammer 'You Can't Touch This'. It was really funny as noone expected it and they had learnt a whole routine lol!

My gramps is 74 so I am not sure he could hack a bit of MC Hammer!!

x


----------



## Mynx

I'm walking down the aisle to the intro of Bittersweet Symphony by The Verve... I absolutley LOVE the powerful violins in the intro :cloud9: 
Our first dance will be Halo by Beyonce as the words to the song are very apt for how our relationship has blossomed :D

Canon in D is also a great and popular choice, very classic! :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

Thanks Mynx! Its my fave at the moment but I am still looking for something a little less 'used' if you know what I mean? The problem is, its so beautiful that I can't find anything that I like as much! Damn Pachalbel!!

I love Halo, its a beautiful song! Have you though about how you will dance? I know that sounds like a silly question but I said to OH I am worried about people watching us dance and just swaying all over the place lol!

x


----------



## Mynx

We'll probably just get lost in the song.. either that or we'll be stood stock still in floods of tears :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Halo is a lovely choice for a first dance :) Matt and I will be swaying around lol I wouldn't dare try and get him to learn a routine! He has about as much hand (foot) eye coordination as a rock lol 

xxx


----------



## leash27

Yeah Liam is not exactly a slave to the rhythm either lol! Our song isn't really slow though so I don't know if we will get away with swaying! 

x


----------



## leash27

Bridesmaid dresses.....DONE!!

Just picked the last couple up today :happydance: I am now wondering what the best way to store them is?? They are neatly folded and wrapped in tissue type paper at the moment but I think it may be best to hang them up and get some dress bags to go over them! Any advice?? I don't want them to discolour or anything lol!

Oh and the best part is, I am going to get a reward voucher from my Monsoon loyalty card for spending such a ridiculous amount of £££. Think it will be about £30 to spend in Monsoon so may treat myself and put it towards a nice new dress!!

In other news, I lost another 1.5lbs this weeks so I have lost 12.5lbs now in 6 weeks!! :happydance:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: well done on the weight loss hun

Ebay might have some deals on dress bags, or even Argos might be worth a look :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

Thanks Em :thumbup: I go to Weight Watchers on a Wednesday morning and then me and OH have something yummy for tea on Wednesday night - this week its nachos :happydance:

I am gonna look on eBay now for dress bags! How on earth did people plan a wedding before eBay?? I would be lost without it!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've no idea, I'd be lost without it too ... all my bridesmaid and flower girl dresses are coming from there, plus my pick n mix bags for the favours, and probably lots more stuff too :haha:


----------



## leash27

Its fab isn't it? In fact, I don't know people could plan a wedding without the internet at all. Imagine how much more work that would be?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Omg it'd be horrendous :rofl:

I've got so much more to get and I honestly do think a lot will be coming from ebay :D


----------



## leash27

You are so super duper organised Emmy! We booked our wedding almost a year ago and its only the past month or so I have actually started doing things like trawling eBay etc!! God bless the internet!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

How far have you got with the organising so far? Is there a massive amount left to do, or is it pretty much there?


----------



## leash27

I have got quite a lot done to be honest. As we are getting married and having the reception all in one place it saves a lot of trouble and they are doing the catering and venue dressing so its just a matter of picking and choosing whaT we want.

Bridesmaid dresses are done, just need shoes and hair accessories and to book hair and make-up.

Favours are done, just need to order the sweeties nearer the time.

Wedding singer/DJ is booked and deposit paid.

Registrar is booked but need to sort marriage license next month.

All stationary has been ordered and being printed up next week.

Still got to arrange flowers, photographer, suits, rings (we have chosen these though *I think*) MY dress, shoes, jewellry, hair and make-up.

I am slowly wading through it all though lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I would be lost without the internet as well! I wish I could start making invitations etc, but matt keeps dragging his feet on picking a day! Grr xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

You've got such a lot done, I bet it'll be more relaxing closer to the time, well as relaxing as it can be :dohh:

Do you know where you're ordering your sweeties from? I'm trying to sort a list out of retro pick n mix favourites :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Smile181c said:


> *I would be lost without the internet as well*! I wish I could start making invitations etc, but matt keeps dragging his feet on picking a day! Grr xxx

Gotta love Ebay! It's been my saviour in organising this wedding! I'm pretty sure this is how we've been able to save up more than we expected and made booking a registrar possible, rather than sticking to the cheaper alternative of a registry office :happydance: 
It certainly does make a difference having the whole day in one place doesnt it! I've not had to worry about anything regarding the venue as they sort out all the centrepieces, decorations etc... the only thing I've had to do was pick the menu and decide what we're having for the buffet!


----------



## leash27

It really does take a lot of stress off doesn't it Mynx? It would have been more time, stress and expense to outsource all the catering and venue dressing!! I'm glad its one or two less things to worry about!!

I am off to visit our venue today to discuss our venue dressing!! I'm so excited lol! OH has to work so one of my BM's is coming with me! They are having an open show round day so they decorate all the rooms so we can see how they would look! Its sort of like a wedding fayre but without all the local business'! Just what is available from the venue!!

Will let you all know how it goes!!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Have fun at the venue today :D


----------



## leash27

Venue dressing....DONE!!! Yey :happydance:

Had a wonderful day at the venue yesterday with one of my BM's. We were given a little bucks fizz on arrival and then we had a little wonder round at the ceremony/reception rooms as they were all set up for weddings and looked AMAZING! Every time I go there I am more and more confident that we picked the right place, I love it :thumbup:

So, I sat down with the venue dresser and discussed what I wanted, We have got white linen chair covers with a royal blue organza sash tied in a bow, white top table and cake table swags, calla lily centrepieces - these are beautiful - they are long stemmed in a tall slim vase and the inside of the vase is filled with royal blue crystals and placed on a mirrored base on the table with royal blue crystals scattered around it and then a beargrass heart around the middle! We have also asked for a white organza swag to be draped up the staircases too with flowers tied to it and 2 tall bay trees will be at the end of the aisle in the room we get married and also either side of the entrance to the room we have our wedding breakfast in! I think thats it...for now!! I am so excited, I feel like its really coming together now!!

Oh and the best bit is, when we drove up towards the castle I noticed some workmen in the grounds outside the main entrance and they were working on a brand new gazebo type thing which will be ready by this summer. They have laid a pathway leading up to it and are planning to put twinkly lights either side of the path which will be fab for photos in the evening!!!

Finally (if you haven't gotten bored yet). I spoke to them about booking rooms for me and the BM's the night before the wedding and I assumed I would have to book a double and a triple room as there will be 5 of us BUT they have this special suite that has a divider in the middle so it can be separated into 2 rooms and can accomodate up to 6 people and they are giving us that for £180 for all 5 of us with breakfast the next day (not that I will probably be in the mood to eat). The room is perfect, we are going to leave the divider open so its just like one huge room, it has 2 bathrooms and 2 dressing rooms so it will be great for when we are all getting hair and make up etc done in the morning! Its usually £108 a night to stay there in a double room so they have been great giving it to us at that price as they have already given us the honeymoon suite as part of our wedding package!!

I am getting so freaking excited I wish it was NOW!!!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Omgggg that all sounds fab hun :happydance:

Love that you're getting such a good deal on the room for you and the bridesmaids for the night :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

I know, its such a weight off my mind too as the wedding is so early, we will be getting ready from about 8am. It will make it all less stressful if we are already at the venue! We are planning to have dinner, a few (!?) glasses of champagne and an early night the evening before.

It also means I can take everything there in the afternoon like all the dresses, shoes, flowers etc and it will all be done so need to panic in the morning!

My poor OH is staying at the local Premier Inn hehe!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'm making Chris spend the night at ours, then I'll be spending the night at mum's I think :thumbup:

:happydance: being there in the morning should help getting ready go a lot more smoothly :D


----------



## leash27

Yep it should do. My next challenge is finding and booking someone for hair and make-up!! I think I have decided on the BM's hair too, I am thinking something like this would really compliment the grecian style BM dresses I have
 



Attached Files:







audrina.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh that's really pretty :thumbup:

is there anyone in the bridal party that is good with hair and make up? maybe they would be willing to help out?


----------



## Smile181c

That hairstyle is mega pretty :D xx


----------



## leash27

Thanks girls!! I love it and I think it will look really good with the BM dresses. I am undecided whether it needs a hair accessory or not though? I think it may be enough just on it own!

I wish someone in my birdal party was a hairdresser/make-up artist but sadly not :-( I really really want the freelance MAC make-up artist that did my friends wedding last year as she was amazing. Our make-up looked beautiful and didn't budge all day, the only downside is she charges £60 per BM and £110 for the bride so it is a big chunk of change that we can't accommodate in our budget at the moment! Boo hoo!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I don't think the style will need anything really, because of the design on the BM dress :) It looks lovely on its own!

I still can't decide whether I want to do my own make up or hire someone in! xx


----------



## leash27

Yeah thats what I thought, I dont want to overdo it!

I am not too bad with doing my own make-up but I know it won't last all day if I do it myself and I don't want to have to keep touching it up. I am clueless about using primer etc so I think I am going to leave it to the professionals lol (if we can afford it that is).

I have been looking at bouquets and can't decide which styles to choose. I think I want long stemmed, posies for the BM's like this bouquet and I really like long, shower type bouquets for the bride like this showerbouquet but OH thinks the shower style will be too big (I have to listen to his opinion sometimes lol). I just like the idea of my bouquet being a little different to the BM's, OH likes this style overarm What do you lovely ladies think?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I prefer the shower bouquet :blush:

Have you had a look online? Youtube etc? I've found a couple of bridal tutorials by the girls of Pixiwoo and they take you through the look step by step :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm going with a shower bouquet :) I haven't thought of BM ones really! :haha:

I think it would only be too big if you had loads of flowers in it! That Cala Lily one was lovely :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Me too! I am trying to find the balance between letting OH have his say but also making sure I get what I want lol! I know he will let me have whichever I like but I still want his input, sometimes I listen, most of the time I don't hehe! I have just always pictured that style of bouquet and think they look best with artifical flowers. I think the overarm style would look much better with fresh flowers.

Nope I haven't really looked into any tutorials but I might have a little nosey later. I doubt I will be able to afford Ms MAC lol so I do need to look at other options. I have a couple of friends of friends who are hairdressers but don't really know anyone I would trust with make-up. Maybe once you have learnt, you can come and do it Emmy :winkwink:

I am off to a meeting with work today to discuss returning from Maternity Leave :cry: I don't wanna go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The thought of putting Max into nursery and me working 5 days a week actually makes me feel physically sick but I don't have a choice :growlmad: Boo Hoo for me!!

x


----------



## leash27

Double Post


----------



## leash27

They are beautiful aren't they? It says that one is about 22 inches long so I don't think thats too big at all. I suppose its hard to tell from a pic. I really like the designs on this particular website so I think I may order one BM bouquet to see whats its like and then if I am happy, I will order the rest.

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah get a few samples and see which ones you like the best :) 

Boo for going back to work! Can't you go back part time? Xx


----------



## leash27

I wish I could but the terms and conditions of my contract include that I have to work a 5 day week. I could do part time if I accept a demotion but it would mean a massive pay cut and probably wouldn't even cover childcare costs. Plus with the wedding next year, every penny counts lol. Hopefully, in a few years when OH has climbed the corporate ladder I will be able to quit and be a SAHM. Its so weird because before I got pregnant I was so career focused and had been on a year long management development programme to help me progress but the thought of leaving Max is breaking my heart! Ah well, I suppose the last thing he needs is us living on the breadline lol. The upside is that OH and I both earn a good salary so we can afford for him to have nice things and go on holiday etc. It still sucks though!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that sucks :( but like you said, at least you'll both be bringing in a good wage :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Been for my meeting with work and given them a 'provisional' return date of 4th July!! Boooo!!! :cry:

Anyways, on a lighter note, I think I have found THE wedding shoes I want! :happydance: I have been eyeing them up in a shop window for a while now and whilst I was out today, I went in and had a good look! I love them! I asked the sales assistant (who was quite abrupt I might add) how much they were and she said "Um...I don't know...um £120 probably" :dohh:. Thanks for your help - not! Anyhow, I got the designers name and came home to look online and see if I can find them cheaper! So far, the cheapest I have found is £99 but I am still looking, here they are....
 



Attached Files:







Shoes.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smile181c

Oooh they're so pretty! I've been looking at wedding shoes today - no luck so far though!

:hugs: about going back to work - at least you have a month to prepare for it :) xx


----------



## leash27

I know, they are fab aren't they! So shiny and sparkly lol! I am hoping to get them a little cheaper but if not then I will have to put them on hold until I choose my dress and see if I can save a little off the dress budget and share it with the shoe budget! They are from 'Shades' and seem to be real popular so maybe if I take good care of them on the big day I could sell them on? Thats my tactic with convincing OH anyhow ;-)

Yeah I am gutted about work but its got to be done. I have still got 3 months Mat leave I could take but I am on SMP now and its rubbish, I am expected to live off £125 a week?! Hopefully once I bite the bullet and go back it won't be so bad.

In the meantime I am distracting myself with weddingy things and not letting work enter my mind until 3rd July lol!

x


----------



## leash27

Ok I am going to do it, I am actually going to........try some dresses on :happydance:

I know I wanted to wait until I have lost a bit more weight but I am ticking things off my to do list at a rapid pace and this big, fat, very important thing keeps getting put off and put off! So I am still carrying a bit of baby weight - its not the end of the world is it?! I want to go and see the dresses I keep looking at online, I wanna touch them lol!

We are going down to Poole in 2 weeks to visit my family so have contacted FOUR bridal shops down there to make appointments and I am gonna go with my mum and sister! It makes sense as they live so far away I won't get too many opportunities to go dress shopping with them and I would like for my mum to give her opinion. When I asked my sister she was super excited and now I am too!! YEY!!!

x


----------



## honeybee2

good luck with the dress shopping honey x


----------



## Smile181c

Oooh good luck!! You'll look lovely in them, i'm positive! xx


----------



## leash27

Thanks ladies. I am really looking forward to it now. I have spoken to 4 different stores to check if I need an appointment etc they said as we are going on a weekday then its fine to just turn up!

I am glad I am taking my sister as she is BRUTALLY honest about things so I know she won't BS me if something doesn't look good. I have already done my Wii Fit today and am planning on taking my little munchkin on a nice long walk this afternoon when he wakes up from his nap. 

x


----------



## Tiff

So excited for you to do your dress shopping! You have a bit of time too that you can try some on but not actually order it until you've done more of your weight loss. :mrgreen:

I wish I had done that tbh, but the wedding was 9 months away when I went looking and I didn't have enough time (so I thought!). Will you post pictures? Or at least pictures of the dress?

Pweeeeeeeeeese? :haha:


----------



## leash27

Of course I will Tiff, I promise ;-)

I have been putting it off and putting off but I think the best thing is to at least start looking and deciding what kind of style etc and then like you say, I can order it when I have lost a bit more weight and have a better idea of what size I will be.

Am I right in saying that if I were to get a dress with a corset/tie up back then it will still fit if I were to drop a dress size (or two)?

x


----------



## Tiff

Corset backing has more play in it for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

Now all I have to do is hope the dress I fall in love with has a corset back lol! 

x


----------



## Tiff

Any seamstress can put a corset back into a zippered dress! :thumbup: The price varies from seamstress to seamstress, but my first dress was zippered and I was going to put in the lace up backing. :hugs:


----------



## Jin

Ooooh! Good luck with the dress shopping. This is the exciting part. Have fun. I'm sure you will find something that you love.


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck with the dress shopping hun


----------



## leash27

I am not going til the week after next so I have been working my ass off on the Wii Fit to try and shed another couple of lbs in preparation lol!

One of the stores has got the dress I haver fallen in love with online too. I will probably get there and change my mind when I see it IRL though!!

x


----------



## Mynx

You might find that your dream dress is actually something entirely different! Go with an open mind but I agree about the corset/lace up back! Even if the dress has a zip, you can have it changed to a lace up and I would have thought the ladies doing the alterations would be experienced in doing stuff like that :flower: A lace up back as far more forgiving than zips!


----------



## Smile181c

The dress I fell in love with online was my dream dress IRL hun! fingers crossed!


----------



## leash27

Little update from me.....

MIL came to stay this week, she was looking after Max whilst we went to see Take That in Manchester on Tuesday - OMG they were amazing. Gary Barlow is fiiiiiiiine lol!

Anyhow, I digress. MIL has very kindly offered to pay for our photographer :happydance: She had mentioned it a couple of times before but it was always really in passing and we never talked about costs etc so OH and I have tried not to rely on it and had budgeted to pay for it ourselves. Now she has said she wants to pay for it and that we should get the package we want which is probably about £900!! I am so happy, the budget was getting a bit tight so this gives us way more flexibility!

Now all I need to do is choose a bloody photographer lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Ah that's nice of her :D i bet that's a weight off your shoulders xx


----------



## leash27

Yeah it is! It means we can relax a little bit and not worry about choosing a package that we couldn't afford.

The only downside of her visit was that she called me by OH's ex girlfs name!!! Hopw rude!! We have been together over 3 years, its not like I'm his latest bit of stuff lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Ouch! At least it isn't as bad as your OH calling you by his ex's name! :haha: put it to age


----------



## honeybee2

thats fab!!!!


----------



## leash27

Yeah she was mortified when she realised. To be honest, I wouldn't have even noticed if she hadn't stopped talking lol! She said it was because our names are so similar - erm Alicia (me lol) and Marisa?? I am not seeing the similarity there??

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha they both end in 'sa' but that's about as far as it goes! lol

Silly MILs


----------



## leash27

I know! Never mind, as long as she practices my name for the wedding day lol. The funny thing is, they all hated his ex so you would think they would have forgotten about her by now! MIL did also bring me a bunch of flowers and pretty little charm bracelet as a 'thank you for my grandson' present. Every time I see her I get a 'thank you for my grandson' gift!! :happydance: Poor OH gets nothing!

x


----------



## honeybee2

hahaha! oops slip of the tongue!

I called my DF by my ex's name when we first met- and in bed once- ooops :dohh:


----------



## leash27

How rude eh Honeybee?

x


----------



## Smile181c

Oh no! lol thats one thing I've never done (touch wood)! Matt calls me by all of his sisters names before mine, but he hasn't called me by an exes name yet!


----------



## leash27

honeybee2 said:


> hahaha! oops slip of the tongue!
> 
> *I called my DF by my ex's name when we first met- and in bed once- ooops *:dohh:

Suddenly my MIL getting confused doesn't seem so bad! :haha:

x


----------



## honeybee2

very rude! so glad my MIL hasnt done that!

Hehehe! I know :dohh:


----------



## leash27

She was mortified god love her! Her face went beetroot and she kept trying to change the subject but I may have feigned offence for longer than I should have haha!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha mess with her a little bit  At least she looked bad and didn't just carry on calling you by the exes name :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Hehe I've been called Kim (OH's ex) many times by both Jay's mum and dad lol! They dont do it so much now and they always say how similar our names are... Kim and Nix... hmmmm ... as said before, I just put it down to age :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Kim and Nix are even further apart than leashs  xx


----------



## Mynx

Hahah tell me about it! Both Jay's parents are in their 70's so I just got used to it ;) It hardly ever happens now tho and Jay will always tell them off if they do use her name :haha:


----------



## leash27

I did it.........! I finally went into a bridal shop AND tried some dresses on :happydance:

Our trip was cut short unfortunately as I was with my mum and sister and my sisters OH isn't well so she had to come back and pick her little boys up. :nope:

BUT I did try 4 dresses and I have fallen in love with one of them so much I didn't want to take it off. The woman in the shop was sooo nice, I told her I was a little bit body conscious (sp) since having my LO and she made me feel totally at ease. She let me go round the shop and pick a few gowns and then she asked if she could pick one for me to try and I said yes. I think we all know how this story goes don't we??? It was the dress that she chose that I loved! Its so beautiful and flattering and it has the princessy look but not too OTT. I liked the other dresses on the hanger but when I tried them on they just did nothing for me at all. My mum and sister started crying when I came out in THE dress so I feel like I have a winner lol!

The only thing is, I feel like I should keep looking just in case!! I don't want to jump in too soon and order this dress as I have promised my MOH and BM's that I will go dress shopping with them too and what if I find another dress?? I have always been worried that I wouldn't have that moment when you KNOW you have found the dress and I think I have had it with this dress. Is it possible to feel that way about more than one dress?

x


----------



## Smile181c

I think if you've found THE dress then you should stop looking! I thought the same as you - if I'd found my dream dress did I want to go out to potentially find another dream dress?

ultimately it's up to you of course :) If you don't wanna go and find another dress with MOH and BM's you could take them back to the dress shop to show them the dress you love? Just a suggestion :flow: xx


----------



## leash27

Yeah I thought of that but I am 250 miles away from home visiting my family in Poole and thats where I have found the dress. I just looked online and its not really a big name designer so I am not sure if I will be able to find it anywhere else! 

Its just that its a lot more 'traditional' than I thought I wanted and I love it. I don't wanna pay the 50% deposit and then change my mind!! Oh man, why did I have to fall for a dress in the first shop I went to? I am such an easy lay haha!!

x


----------



## honeybee2

I would have another gander- even if a shopping trip doesn't amount to anything, you still gave it one last chance, and surely no other dress comparing to THE dress will mean that its deffo the one. On the other hand, you could turn out to be like me, I've been planning my wedding for over 3 years and I've confused myself so much, about an hour ago I started to panic about my whole dress/ look everything! ...Still a bit confused :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Hmm that is a pickle!

Have a look round some shops with your MOH then and like honeybee said, if that is THE dress no other one is going to compare :) xx


----------



## leash27

Yeah I think I will. We did go into another shop today but every dress I looked at I just thought 'its not as nice as THE dress' so I never even tried any on! I will look again just to make sure!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Smile181c said:


> Hmm that is a pickle!
> 
> Have a look round some shops with your MOH then and like honeybee said, if that is THE dress no other one is going to compare :) xx

I'll second this :D

Sorry I've been awol recently, but loving all the updates :happydance:


----------



## leash27

Thanks Emmy! Where have you been madam???

On another note, I'm getting married a year today!!!!!! Whoooooooooooop!!!!!!!

That is all.

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Things have been super duper manic, stuff going on at home oh and me and Chris were away for a week too :dohh:

:wohoo: sooooo exciting, 1 year to go


----------



## leash27

I know :dance: I can finally say its less than a year away after today!

The only downside is the bloody weather! Its so grim outside considering its June :nope: We booked the wedding this time last year and I said to Liam "16th June will be lovely, the weather is ALWAYS nice on my birthday". Thats just come back to bite me in the ass!!

Fingers crossed for some sunshine this time next year!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed! 1 year will fly past!


----------



## honeybee2

it will fly by- trust me!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: less than a year to go


----------



## leash27

We got the proofs for our wedding stationary yesterday :happydance: Had to make a few grammatical changes but other than that they are fab! We should have them this week and then I can FINALLY send the save the dates :thumbup:

I need to make some more plans for dress shopping part two! THE dress is still my number one fave but I feel like I need to get out there and flirt with a few more before I commit myself! There was a lady selling THE dress on eBay for £75 (used) but it had some make up stains on it that were 'noticeable', she insisted they would come out with a dry clean but I was worried about paying £75 for the dress, £90 for a dry clean and then the stains not coming out which would leave me £165 out of pocket and then have to pay £850 for the dress! :nope: I also feel like I would be robbing myself of the whole wedding dress shopping/trying on experience, I am only going to get to do this once and I have decided I am going to do it properly. I want a new dress that noone else has walked down the aisle in lol!

On another note, I am going to see that new film 'Bridesmaids' with one of my bridesmaids on Sunday (see what I did there :haha: )

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm doing that too, going to drag one of my bridesmaids to come and see it with me too :haha:

:wohoo: yay for the wedding stationery and being able to send the save the dates

And as for dress shopping hun, I'd go and try some more on, as you say flirt with a few more dresses, and then if you're still set on this dress then go for it and buy it hun :flower:


----------



## leash27

Just realised I forgot to upload the pics my sister took of me in THE dress!

Time to give your honest opinions ladies....

(excuse the hair and face lol - we got caught in the rain on our way in)
 



Attached Files:







Dress1.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 21









Dress2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 18









Dress3.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggggggggggggggg :cloud9:

you look amazing hun. you look soooooo happy in that dress and it shines through :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Beautiful dress hun, Em's right, the fact that you're so smiley and happy really does show thru and makes it even more gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

Thanks ladies! I fell in love as soon as I put it on! I think shopping for other dresses is pointless as I know this is the one but I'm going to do it anyway lol! The dress I tried on was a size 16 which is what I am now but hopefully I will be down to a size 14 when it gets ordered (Sept/Oct). 

x


----------



## Tiff

I keep looking at that picture and trying to figure out what on earth you were worried about with your figure!!!! :hugs: You look BEAUTIFUL in those pictures!!!!! Love love love the dress :cloud9: Its gorgeous!


----------



## Smile181c

Wow. that dress is amazing - and you look even more amazing in it! You definately should not be worrying about your figure! What lovely photos!

Yay for wedding stationary! :happydance: xx


----------



## leash27

Oh ladies :blush: Thank you very much but the dress is doing all the work lol. When the woman laced it up I think she took about 10 inches off my waist and totally flattened my stomach out. I think this is probably part of the reason I fell in love with the dress!

I know size is just a number but I really wanna be a size 12 by the wedding, which apparantly is size 14 in bridal :wacko: I'm also thinking of the honeymoon too, I want to be comfortable in pretty little summer dresses etc. 

x


----------



## Smile181c

I always thought wedding dresses were made smaller? well that's what I was told but I'm usually a 10/12 in every day clothes, so I brought my dress in a size 10 and it's too big! :dohh: 

If you wanna be a size 12 hun then you should carry on :) I know how annoying it is when people tell you you look fine and you don't need to do anything! I'm always like just cause you're happy with my body doesn't mean I am! lol I'm constantly trying to explain to matt that it's not nice to look at yourself in the mirror and find lots of things you'd like to change!

Haha mini rant over  xx


----------



## Tiff

I understand hun! :hugs: But I agree with Smile as well. :flower:


----------



## leash27

Yep the lady in the bridal shop said if you are a size 12 on the high street then you would be a size 14 in bridal wear so at the moment I am a size 14 (a big 14 at that) in normal clothes and the size 16 wedding dress fitted perfectly! If I choose that dress, she is going to measure me again in October before she orders it so I want to be a size smaller by then! Stress!!!!!!

Yeah its hard when people say 'you don't need to lose weight' or 'slow down you just had a baby' lol but I am so miserable with my size it really gets me down. I hate shopping for clothes as I can't bear to look in the mirrors in the changing rooms. I used to LOVE shopping, I have a wardrobe bursting with beautiful, expensive dresses that I can't zip up! Boo hoo!

I am going to stop feeling sorry for myself now though! I have done my Wii Fit this morning and I am going to try my new Zumba workout on the Wii this afternoon!

Size 12 - here I come!!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: if you feel you want to lose weight hun then you go for it, but you *DO *look stunning in that dress :D


----------



## Smile181c

You'll have to let me know if the zumba on the wii is any good!!


----------



## leash27

Thanks Emmy - it has given me a little confidence boost that she could make me look a lot smaller than I am lol! I just keep thinking if I can lose more weight then she can make me look even smaller lol :smug:

I will let you know Chloe, I haven't had a chance yet as Max decided he would rather play than have a nap so I think I will have to wait until Liam gets home to give it a go! It looks good though!

x


----------



## honeybee2

you look so happy in it- love what it does to your waist!


----------



## leash27

Two small updates from me today girls!

1) Zumba is fricking hard!! I gave it a go this afternoon on the Wii and I must have been quite a sight lol! I went to dance school for 5 years when I was younger so I like to think I have a little bit of coordination but I literally had the grace and presence of an elephant! I am going to stick with it though as I felt like I had worked hard afterwards and it can only get easier, right??

2) We just ordered OH's wedding ring!!!!! I know its quite early but he spotted it a while ago and he loved it! Now its on sale at half price so we are snapping it up! They don't have his size but they said its no problem to order it and they will resize it in the store when it arrives. They also sent us a voucher for £100 off any orders over £300 so if I order my ring from there we will get a little discount! Gotta love Mr Ernest Jones!

x


----------



## Mynx

Yay for the ring :) Gotta grab these bargains while you can eh!

As for Zumba, my best friend and I do it every week and the first few weeks were sooooo bloody hard! We've been going about 6 weeks now and we're slowly getting more and more co-ordination and not fluffing the moves quite so much now :haha: But we love it! We come out of the class dripping with sweat so it must be doing something eh ;) Keep at it hun! Zumba is a great work out! :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Zumba is meant to be ace. I quit my dance school a few months ago and didn't really leave on the best of terms (not bad, but not great) but they're the only place that does Zumba in my area :/ 

Yay on OH's wedding ring! Got to grab the bargains! If he'd have missed that ring, who knows if he'd have found another one that he liked as much? I love Ernest Jones, they're rings are so pretty (not that I'm biased or anything cause my engagement ring was from there :haha:) I have another ring that Matt gave me a couple of years ago from H Samuel, and I've worn it every day (shower and at night time) and it's still perfect, albeit a little off colour!


----------



## leash27

I am definitely going to stick with it, I think I will enjoy it once I get the hang of it lol. A couple of my friends go to a class in Liverpool and they love it, there are some in Leeds but I don't want to go on my own :-(

Yeah the ring was a right bargain, OH is over the moon as I think he thought we wouldn't be able to afford it at full price! I do like Ernest Jones too, I have seen a couple of rings I like there but I want my wedding ring to sit nice with my engagement ring and so far none of the ones I have tried on look right. My ER is from Beaverbrooks so I have looked there too but their wedding rings are so expensive. All I want is a white gold band with a couple of square diamonds it - I'm not asking for much am I??

x


----------



## honeybee2

I really didn't get on with zumba :nope:


----------



## leash27

honeybee2 said:


> I really didn't get on with zumba :nope:

Our relationship is rocky atm too lol!

x


----------



## leash27

Sooo I have been thinking about my wedding hair and looking at some styles I like. I want something with a little bit of volume but not too much of an 'up do' if that makes sense. I am thinking curls too but not tight curls, maybe something like this
 



Attached Files:







Hair.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## honeybee2

haha! I have two left feet.


----------



## honeybee2

ooo I loooovvvve that!


----------



## leash27

Its pretty right?

The only thing is my hair isn't as thick as that so I may have to invest in some clip in hair extensions to give it a bit of oooomph!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

What about those bumpitz hair clips hun that give a bit of volume and you secure the hair over them so they don't show up?

https://www.bumpits.com/

btw that hairstyle is gorgeous :D


----------



## honeybee2

good idea for bumpits and extensions x


----------



## leash27

Ooh thats a good idea Emmy! I do really like it, it looks so pretty and romantic. I like side hair styles aswell and I have seen some lovely side tiaras too. Althoguh I do like the way she just has the little flower in the picture.

x


----------



## honeybee2

Side hair is very romantic- esp with a giant rose corsage and a vintage dress:cloud9: 


sorry...went off on one there :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo I love that hairstyle! Very flattering :) Xx


----------



## leash27

Major wedding news......

Our venue is all PAID :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I called them and paid it over the phone today! It feels like such a weight off my mind :cloud9: We wanted to pay them first as its the biggest expense - we are getting married there and having the wedding breakfast and evening reception there so they are doing all of our drinks and catering and we have also done our venue dressing through them too! I just said to OH, even if we end up broke and he has to wear a suit from Primark at least we know we have somewhere to get married lol!

I am in such a good mood, even the fact that I will be back in work this time next week won't bring me down!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's brilliant news that the venue is paid


----------



## honeybee2

thats brill- the venue is always the biggest worry!


----------



## Mynx

Yay nice one hun :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

Thanks brides!!

I have just sat and done a budget for the rest of the things we need to sort out and it looks a bit like this...

*Done:*

Venue - PAID
BM Dresses x4 - PAID
OH's Ring - PAID
Stationary - FREE :happydance:
Entertainment - Deposit Paid

*To do:*

My Dress/Veil/Shoes/Tiara/Underwear - ??
My Ring - ??
Cake - Possible from M&S
Flowers - Chosen but need to order nearer the time
Photographer - MIL paying for this but still need to find one
Suits - Chosen from Moss, need to order
BM Shoes - ??
Hair & Make-up - ??
Favours - Chosen but need to order next year
Signature Board - Need to order off eBay
Registrar - Need to book appointment for marriage certificate
Gifts for BM's/Ushers etc - ??

Is there anything I havent thought of??

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Wedding underwear hun :D


----------



## leash27

Good one, thanks Emmy!

I am going to put that on the list now so I can keep track!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

accessories/jewellery for you and the bridesmaids?

I'm going to start getting lists together when the last of my stuff comes through from ebay that I'm waiting on :D


----------



## leash27

See how you are way more organised than me!?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I start off organised then slowly become the exact opposite :rofl:

what about a perfume for you hun if you aren't wearing one you already have?


----------



## Smile181c

I LOVE lists :) I'm a bit of a geek haha 

You're so more organised than I am leash - and we're getting married at similar times! :dohh:


----------



## leash27

Yeah but we booked our wedding last June hun so I am technically a year ahead of you in the planning so really speaking, I should be way more organised than I am lol! 

I have updated my little wedding notebook so I know what to do next. I am going to call the registry office this morning to make an appointment to get the marriage certificate :thumbup: It seems like thats the next important thing I need to do!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: you're getting through your list 

what will be the next big thing on your list hun?


----------



## leash27

Well we really really really need to find a damn photographer :wacko: We kind of put it on hold as it felt like we were getting nowhere but it needs to be done I suppose! I also need to continue dress shopping, I know I have kinda chosen but I just want a little browse and see if anything can top THE dress!

As for perfume, I think I am going to stick with my Armani Elle! Its the perfume I used to wear when OH and I first met. I still use it now but I use J'Adore aswell and Liam always notices when I wear the Armani!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhh sounds like a fab perfume choice :thumbup:

have you got a friend or family member who's good with cameras who could take your piccies for you hun? it might save you a chunk of your budget :thumbup: but if you'd prefer a professional, try google, I got loads of results from there :D


----------



## Smile181c

Ahh I see! I feel a bit better now :haha:

xx


----------



## leash27

I wish I did Emmy but I really don't know anyone who I would trust with our wedding photos. Actually, one of my ex boyfs was a bit of an amateur photographer - maybe he could do it :rofl:

You are way organised Chloe, I see your thread and it gives me a kick up the butt lol!

x


----------



## leash27

Sooooooo another problem from me lol!

We have got all of our wedding stationary and I am DYING to send out our Save The Dates but I don't know if I am ready to commit to a final guest list yet! Like we have a rough idea of who we are inviting but there are some people with a ??? next to their name as we are unsure whether they would be daytime or evening guests!

Do I have to bite the bullet and make some decisions?? It seems so harsh lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think if you mull it over for another month hun, and then maybe it might be time to make some decisions?


----------



## NuKe

i think save the dates are ok whether they are day or evening guests, as long as u know they will be there at some point iykwim? then make up ur mind later?


----------



## Smile181c

I agree with Nuke that the can be day or evening save the dates, but I think as a guest, if I received a save the date card, I'd automatically assume I was going to the day part! lol 

xx


----------



## NuKe

^^but then if they get a formal invitation later, to just the reception, itd be sorted!


----------



## leash27

Yep I did actually think that you only sent Save The Dates to daytime guests, is that not the case?

x


----------



## Smile181c

I have no idea


----------



## EmmyReece

I thought you sent them out to everyone :dohh:


----------



## leash27

Are you going to send yours out to everyone then Emmy? Like Chloe said, if I got a Save The Date for a wedding I would assume I was invited to the daytime too. And come to think of it, I have never had a Save The Date for any weddings where I have been an evening guest. Although that could just be because not everyone actually sends them!

Oh decisions decisions....

I have been moaning for weeks about getting the Wedding Stationary and I finally got it over a week ago and haven't done anything with it. I am so not ready to decide which guests are going to make the cut to attend the daytime, tis very harsh!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

See the thing is with us that we're only doing the evening buffet so as long as the guest list doesn't exceed 130 then everyone is going to be getting a save the date magnet :thumbup:

I've had to make some tough choices, it really isn't easy is it?


----------



## leash27

Its really is difficult! We are having 70 in the day and 110 in the night and as we are paying by the head for both then we can't really afford to go over! I'm just going to have to do a list and stick to it!

I think I'm just going to send the Save The Dates to the day guests though, I don't want to upset anyone by giving someone the impression they are invited to the day!

Damn wedding politics!!

X


----------



## Tiff

They get worse as you get closer to the day too, unfortunately. :( 

Massive hugs! :hugs:


----------



## leash27

Thanks Tiff, this is the first thing I am really struggling with. OH and I have agreed to split the guest list down the middle so that he chooses half and I choose half but 35 people from my family and friends at my wedding in the daytime just seems like hardly anything!! We simply just cant afford to invite more as we would have to request the bigger reception room and they have a minimum number policy which we can't really meet!

Boo frickin hoo!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I have given up on my guest list for a while! I definately think it's the most stressful part of planning a wedding!


----------



## leash27

It really is!! I'm being a bit childish too and am sayin 'well so and so only invited us to their evening reception so I'm only inviting them to our evening reception' haha! I am also doing the guest list with the seating plan at the back of my mind and thinking if I invite such and such then who would I sit them with!! Oh dear lord I'm losing the plot! My wedding is full off so and so and such and such lol!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Mines the same! This girl at work who I thought I was good friends with, didn't invite me to her hen do and I was like 'well she's not coming on mine!' :haha:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I would only send a save the date card to the day guests unless you had seperate ones stating to keep the evening of such a date free iygwim.

If people get a save the date they may book a day off work only to find out they needn't have as they could of gone to the reception after work kinda thing?

Good luck with the guestlist!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been wanting to be the same leash, like Chris' cousin didn't invite us to her ceremony so I'm thinking why should I invite her? But he said if we're inviting his other cousins then she's on the guest list too :rofl:


----------



## leash27

Its amazing how being a bride can make you crazy isnt it? I am really good friends with a girl I used to work with in Liverpool and she is getting married in 6 weeks and we still havent had an invite. She got engaged a few weeks after me and we were both planning to get married this year, we were talking dresses, flowers and everything and now no fricking invite!! How rude! She is defo off my list now, not that I have a real list since I keep screwing it up and throwing it at the wall lol!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: you'll get there in the end hun


----------



## Smile181c

Aw it'll all turn out fine :thumbup: think positive thoughts :haha:


----------



## leash27

I've decided I am going to make the final cut this weekend! My mum is coming to visit on Sunday so if I can get the Save The Dates ready then she can take them back home for my brothers and sister, that way I will save on postage lol!!

Wish me luck!!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Good luck :thumbup: Hope your mum can help you to sort them out :D


----------



## Smile181c

Did you get the final list sorted?? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Smile181c said:


> Did you get the final list sorted?? xx

I was wondering this too :thumbup:

Hope everything is good x


----------



## leash27

Hey girls!

My B&B time has been dramatically reduced since I had to come back to stupid work!!! I miss my freedom lol!

We have a kind of final list so far! I have wrote out the Save The Dates for the people we know we are definitely inviting so that's done but then we have about 10 places left on the daytime guest list and we can't decide who to invite! Its a kind of 'we can't invite them without inviting them too' if you know what I mean?? Like I have 7 cousins on my mums side and I only want to invite 2 or 3 of them but there will be uproar if I do that so I either have to invite them all or none of them which sucks! I know its my day and I can do what I like but I don't want to cause any bad feeling between my mum and her brothers and sister iykwim? 

But the main thing is we have decided on 60 of our 70 day guests so that's progress isn't it lol!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

That's huge progress! I know what you mean about the people you want to invite but can't invite them without inviting someon else - frustrating isn't it!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

That's brilliant progress hun :thumbup:

I have no idea what to suggest about the cousins, hope you figure something out :hugs: But try remember it's yours and oh's day so have it how you want :flower:


----------



## Tiff

Amazing progress sweetie! We had such a similar battle when it came to our guests... if my parents had their way it would have been all their friends and we might have been able to have a few of our own. :haha:

Its good practice though for the harder stuff later on down the line. At the end of the day, its your wedding and people are going to have to understand that (to a certain degree). Its so hard trying to find the right balance between protocol/ettiqutte and the thought of "its MY wedding! I want to do what WE want to do".

I'm in a similar sort of hell atm. I feel your pain!!!!! :haha:


----------



## leash27

Yeah I am quite proud of myself and I am so excited to send them out lol! I am going to leave the rest of the guest list on hold for now I think, its too stressful and its spoiling my happy weddingy vibes!!

I am going to focus on finding a photographer next, I keep putting it off because the ones we have contacted so far have been useless lol! Now that MIL has offered to pay (up to £1000) towards it, we can afford to look at some in a higher price bracket I suppose. I just want to make sure what we are getting is 100% worth what we pay if that makes sense!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

It makes complete and utter sense hun :thumbup:

Hope you find someone soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

that makes perfect sense! xx


----------



## leash27

I am about to begin the search lol. I have got a couple of hours before I have to go to work so gonna browse online. The problem is, I wanna see their album and the quality of their work but I don't wanna waste time going to meet them and finding I dont like them! Is that lazy?? Its just that we have already done this twice and thats why I gave up for a while!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Maybe find some that have a gallery on their website? They should have a sample few! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, normally they have a selection of their photos online :thumbup:

that's what made me get in touch with my photographer, the fact that I liked her work I saw on her website, and then she sent me a link to her online gallery :D


----------



## leash27

Two pieces of Wedding news from me today! One is good and one totally sucks!!

The good news first - I have booked our appointment with the Registrar so we can give notice of marriage! Its 9.45am on 19th August! OH and I have booked the day off work so we are going to have a nice lunch afterwards and maybe do some wedding things, like look for my Wedding ring lol! I'm v excited!!

And the bad news....we have had an email from our venue to let us know they have taken another booking for the same day!! Booooooo!! We always knew this could happen as its quite a big venue and they have 2 ceremony rooms and 2 reception rooms etc and they tend to get booked solid during the summer! I guess I was just hoping that it may not happen ;-( I spoke to them just over a month ago and they hadn't made a booking yet so I got excited!! They had an open day yesterday so someone must have been, fell in love with it and booked the same as we did last year!

So now they have asked us if we can provide a brief running order for the day so that they can sort details for the other wedding! As we booked first, we sort of have priority of timings etc and since we are getting married at 11am, I am thinking something along the lines of this - let me know what you think;

11am - Ceremony
11.30am - 1.15pm - Photos, Drinks and Canapes (in the gardens, weather permitting)
1.15pm - 1.30pm - Line Up
1.30pm - 5pm - Wedding Breakfast, Speeches etc
6.30pm - Evening Reception

Its only a rough guide as I'm still deciding what to do with the gap between day and night as its quite long. Fortunately, a lot of our guests have booked to stay at the venue so they will have rooms to go freshen up etc and there will be a bar for people to get drinks, there are gardens and then behind the castle there is a beach! My concern is that if the weather is grim (like its been this year) will I need more entertainment? There aren't many children so that shouldn't be an issue but I mean for adults?? I suppose I weren't too worried until now as I kind of have to make these decisions soon really so I can let the venue know. They have assured us that they have 2 separate teams of staff for each wedding and it will all be very discreet so our timings won't overlap and our guests won't cross paths but I still feel a bit sad about sharing!!

Am I being a brat??

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh hun ... even though you knew it was a possibility, it doesn't make it any easier, I would have got my hopes up too ... and NO I don't think you're being a brat at all :hugs:

As for the wedding timings they look ok to me ... I'm sure your guests will find things to keep themselves entertained with while waiting for the evening reception to start :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I don't think you're being a brat! It's only natural to want the day all to yourself - I'd be a gutted if I had to share my venue as well! But if your wedding party doesnt meet with the other one, you can put it to the back of your mind and enjoy your day :hugs: xx


----------



## honeybee2

I could not get married where someone else was. The day is about me-and my guests checking out the other bride and comparing is not what I want on my big day so your not being a brat at all!


----------



## Mynx

I agree with Smile and HB! I'd be furious if there was another wedding party at our venue!


----------



## leash27

I think I just have to make peace with the idea really and try not to let it get me down. Its my dream venue and I love it so much I cannot imagine getting married anywhere else. Its just unfortunate that we couldn't afford to hire out the whole place (it would cost 20k upwards!!) I was also well aware that this could happen when we booked and since we are getting married in the middle of June, it was to be expected really that they would take another booking.

The Wedding team have assured us that our paths will not cross, hence the need for us to give our schedule first so they can work around what we want. The reception rooms are on separate floors at either end of the castle so our guests will be nowhere near each other. I am not sure what time the other couple are getting married but we booked our registrar a few months ago and they only had one appointment left and it was for 3.30pm so I am guessing that may be what they end up getting. That is of course if that was still available. We are getting married at 11am so we will be seated for our wedding breakfast before their guests even arrive. 

Its not ideal but I don't want to let it spoil my plans, I wouldn't trade the venue for anywhere else so its the price I have to pay. 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I think you're being very understanding about it all ... 

Are there any other plans / decisions that you've made?


----------



## leash27

Not really, this has kind of thrown me off track a little to be honest lol!

I have sent out the Save The Dates though :happydance: and we have been given another contribution towards the fund (£500 to be exact) so we are considering having a string quartet now. It was something Liam really liked when we went to a Wedding Fayre but they are super expensive so we decided against it. I have looked at our budget and with the extra £500 we may be able to afford it :thumbup: The total wedding cost does seem to be spiralling upwards every time I look at the budget :dohh:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh that's fantastic news if you'll be able to afford a string quartet :happydance:


----------



## leash27

Yep I hope we can. OH would really like it and since I kinda take the lead on the wedding planning, it would be nice to have something he wants lol.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww yeah ... would you be keeping it a surprise from him or would you tell him if you were able to book them?


----------



## honeybee2

I know how you feel about the budget! 

Our budget was 4k, then it was 6 and now its come to about 7! 

We did VERY well though considering we had a smallish budget x


----------



## Tiff

Awww hun, I'm so sorry about your venue! 

You aren't being a brat at all, I would feel the same. The only vindication being that since you booked first, you guys are first priority. As it should be!


----------



## leash27

Thanks girls! I'm accepting it now, got far too much still to do be dwell on it any longer! We have the honeymoon suite and I've booked the bridal suite for the night before for me and the BM's so I've got everything I wanted so far!

HB - I just can't seem to reign the budget in! We started off aiming for 10k but its kind of heading towards 12k now! Luckily, that's partly because some family have given us money towards it and since we had planned to fund it all ourselves, we have decided to use the extra money to pay for things we couldn't originally afford! I have always said I'd never spend a ridiculous amount of money on a wedding but I feel like I'm dangerously close to that territory at the moment!

X


----------



## honeybee2

12k wooooow! That is alot of money! MrHB would go spare if I spent that much!

Mind you...I can dream....

If I had an extra 5 k (which you have more than me) I'd invite another 50 people and have champage and canapes, a jazz band, a longer wedding, a bouncy castle, evening food, I'd buy all my bm's and best men outfits and pay for them and my mum to have their hair and make up done.


----------



## leash27

Its such a lot of money isn't it? Some days I look at what we have spent/are spending and I am shocked! Its nice that we can afford to have all the things that we want and we both have well paid jobs and we work hard so I think 'well we deserve it'. BUT i just think of all the other things we could have spent that much money on. I don't want to use the word waste because its our wedding and its important but I do think there are things we don't necessarily 'need' so it seems wasteful if that makes sense??

I've pretty much used the 'extra' money on all the things you said you would use it for really! Except the bouncy castle lol! 

Buggering off abroad would have been so much cheaper!!!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

I'm all caught up :D 

Save the dates are sent! Eek! xxx


----------



## leash27

I know! I can't believe I've finally done it!!!

In other news, Liams ring cannot be resized :-( We bought it last month and as they never had his size they told us it can be resized and now they have sent it off and decided that due to the setting of the diamonds in it they can't do it! So we have got to get a refund and start all over again! Booo!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhh no :( hope you can find another equally brilliant ring for Liam :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh that sucks :( Fingers crossed you find another amazing one! xx


----------



## leash27

Yep it sucks! I feel so sorry for him coz he really liked it too! Never mind!

Its not been a good week for wedding plans so far lol!

X


----------



## michyk84

stalking :D will sit and have a proper read through this evening


----------



## leash27

michyk84 said:


> stalking :D will sit and have a proper read through this evening

Welcome!! You will notice that all I do is moan lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha you do not 

I moan wayyyy more than you! xxx


----------



## leash27

No you don't! You are v positive missus!! 

I think I am just having a bad week, it all seems to be going wrong and I need to reign it back in! I am making a 'Very Important Things To Do' list lol!

These include:

- Find Photographer (yep, still havent got one)
- Arrange dress shopping (yep, still havent been)
- Return OH's ring for refund and start looking again
- Stop eating junk food and start exercising AGAIN.

Seems like a complrehensive list to me lol!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Looks like a good list! You need to get onto the dress and photographer though! Make some appointments with local bridal shops, and try on loads of different styles until you can't stand the sight of dresses :haha: xxx


----------



## honeybee2

list looks very good for 10 months to go hunny xx


----------



## leash27

I do have a few other things on the list but these are the biggest things I need to tick off so far! The rest I can do as and when I get round to it I think! 

I am glad I got quite a lot done whilst I was on Maternity leave as its so hard finding time to trawl websites etc for things when I am working full time and looking after Max when I am home lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Here's some photographer links for you hun :hugs: you've probably come across these before lol, but thought I'd give it a shot for you :D


Spoiler
https://www.howardbarnettphotography.co.uk/

https://www.philinglephotography.co.uk/Wedding photographer price list.html

https://www.davidasherphotography.co.uk/

Get searching for bridal boutiques / shops in your area and as Smile says, get some appointments booked and try loads and loads of dresses on until you the one :cloud9:

As for the weight loss hun, I was having major trouble last week, but what I've done is found one healthy thing that I really like and made variations of that so it doesn't get boring :thumbup: I'm dragging Chris out to do a food shop later, maybe you and oh could do that so you can stock up on healthy food?

Also, when can you next be able to drop the ring off and get the refund? If you have an idea what you can do for all of the things on your list or when you can do them, maybe that will help you to feel better about it all? :flower:


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: hun, I totally know how you feel. I had a really awful week this past week too, felt like all I did was whine in my journal! However, that's what these are for and no one here ever minds a bit. :flower:

List looks great! Sorry to hear about the ring not being able to be resized. :(


----------



## leash27

What would I do without you ladies??

Thanks Emmy, I'm going to check them out when I get home from work. I have seen a few photographers that I like but I really want to go meet with them first and see the quality of the albums etc I'm so fussy I don't want to book just from the website if you know what I mean?

Tiff - its a good job moaning is allowed or I would be banned by now lol! I am trying to keep positive but its like one thing after another! The venue have emailed today and told us the times for the other couple and they have told us the gardens will be 'out of bounds' for our guests between 4.30pm and 6.30pm as they will be having the photos done then, in fact the way its worded it sounds like they want us to keep all our guests in the reception room for over 4 hours! Its ridiculous! I discussed this with them when we changed the wedding time to 11am and I expressed concern about the gap between daytime and night and they assured me there would be plenty to keep my guests entertained. Now its sounds like we are being held prisoner! Ok, that's a bit dramatic but its how it feels! We have emailed them back and asked for clarification on this because there is no way I'm keeping them all in one room that long!! We have paid them £6000 and this is how they expect our wedding to go - I don't think so!!!

Rant over! Sorry girls, just having a bad day...again!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Let us know what they say when they email you back! That would be so unfair to keep your guests in a reception room for 4 hours! You booked your wedding there first, so you should have priority over the other wedding (as harsh as that sounds!)...that's really unprofessional of them to take all of that money off you, and then not give you what you want! xx


----------



## leash27

I am in a much less emotional frame of mind today lol! Decided its time to be practical.... :thumbup:

Well after this final rant of course (I have put it as a Spoiler for those who are sick of hearing me complain lol) :dohh:


Spoiler
So we are waiting for a reply to the email from yesterday to clarify exactly what they mean. I forgot to mention, she also suggested that we 'consider' having our ceremony at 1pm as the timings would run a lot smoother!! Hello you stupid, ignorant woman - do you think we wanted to get married at 11am?? We were originally supposed to get married at 1pm but there are NO registrars available and we have already told them this in May when we discussed changing their plans and their repsonse was 'its no problem to have the ceremony at 11am, there will be plenty for your guests to do during the break - we have the gardens and the beach aswell as the bar and lounge areas'. They also said that as ours was the first booking, any future bookings would be worked around us. Now it seems like she wants us to work around the other wedding. Although she did specify that the other wedding is only provisional at the moment so nothing is confirmed and no deposit has been paid! Is it just me or does this seem totally wrong?? She is asking us to consider rearranging ours plans to fit with a wedding that hasnt even booked yet??? Personally, I think she should have told the other wedding OUR schedule and they should have worked around that - like they originally said!!! Its like they think we are already nailed down so who gives a crap!!!

The icing on the cake is that I called them in June to arrange a meeting with the wedding planner to discuss how I would like our day to run and she said 'oh its far too soon for that, we will arrange that next year at the earliest'. But now they want a frickin detailed time line for everything because it suits them!!

I think what upsets me the most is that they have been so great up til now and everything was going perfectly. I met all the staff last year and spoke to some of the wedding team and it totally sealed the deal for us that it was the right place. :cry:

Depending on the response from the venue, OH and I have discussed looking at other venues and dates - this may mean we can book a registrar at the time we originally wanted too as opposed to accepting what was available. This is my dream venue and I really love it, I will be heartbroken if we have to change it but I am not prepared to compromise so much on the other aspects of our wedding. 

We have also considered a destination wedding which was what we originally wanted but were concerned that some of our guests would not be able to afford it. Looking at what we plan to spend on a UK wedding, we could probably afford to get married abroad and fly our BM's, Best Man and some family out too and maybe organise a party when we get back for those who can't make it. 

I have got my fingers crossed that we get a positive response from the wedding planner today and that we can keep the dream venue but if not, I will be starting all over again lol!! :nope:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Oh hun, I'm sorry the wedding venue people are being such poos! :nope:

You're totally right, it's not fair of them to expect you to change your day around for a wedding that isn't even booked yet! Maybe threaten to take your custom elsewhere, and see if they jump through any hoops then? £6k is a lot of money to lose! 

I'm all on board with the destination wedding :haha: but I know how much you want this venue :hugs:

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they pull their finger out of their behind and sort out their priorities!! xxx


----------



## leash27

Thanks Chloe! I am no longer little miss moany pants lol! I have emailed the wedding planner (more like an essay than an email) and told her how I feel. At the end I basically told her I am looking at other venues...and I am!!

I have stumbled across another venue that I never even thought of when we looking at places to get married and I am really liking it.


https://www.harddaysnighthotel.com/

I have already spoken to the wedding planner this morning and she has been really nice. She has emailed me with all the info for weddings and sent me their available dates for June next year. The 16th isnt available but the 9th is and that was what we had originally wanted at first so maybe its a sign?? 

What do we think??

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:nope: I'm so sorry your venue are being like this hun. You SHOULDN'T be expected to change your date for a wedding that hasn't even been officially booked, and if they keep this attitude up then I really think you should try and find somewhere else. It really isn't fair on you at all :hugs:

I like the idea of a destination wedding hun, but, if this is your dream wedding destination, then don't give up on it until you hear from the wedding planner / team :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

Reading your newest post hun, it sounds like a bit of a sign to me :shock:

:happydance: this new venue looks fab


----------



## leash27

Leasowe Castle is the dream venue but if they cant give us the dream wedding (how cheesy does that sound) then I need to consider our options and I can't really leave it too long!

I am looking at a few but this one seems really us! I am from Liverpool (I moved to Leeds in 2009) but all my family and friends are there so this would be really relevant to us and it looks amazing!

Oh and I have already clarified that they only have ONE wedding per day lol!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh hun, what does your oh think?

If it's really you then I think you should take your business elsewhere :hugs: and the biggest bonus of all, it'll just be your wedding that day, and you can be the centre of attention as you so rightly deserve to be :cloud9:


----------



## leash27

He really likes it too and the wedding planner has invited us to go and take a look around when its all set up for one of their weddings! 

I have just had a reply from Leasowe Castle and the wedding planner is apologetic and says she is passing it over to her manager and he will contact me on Monday so we will go from there I suppose. I have a feeling its going to be difficult to come to a compromise because I am just not prepared to back down on the things I want since they already agreed to it 3 months ago!!

Ah well, I am loving my back up plan lol!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's brill that he really likes it too ... omg I'm really really excited for you now (even more so than before)


----------



## Mynx

Personally, if it were me, I'd go with the new venue! The date you orginally wanted is available, so I would definately take that as a sign! And besides.. you'd be the only wedding party there too! Why should you share your day and venue with someone else? :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

I agree hun - if the original venue is expecting you to comprimise on your day for another couple you don't know then I'd go for the new venue too! xx


----------



## leash27

Been meaning to update this all week but stupid work has been getting in the way :wacko:

So the manager from the venue called OH on Monday whilst he was at work. When he told him I wasnt with him, he said he wanted to speak to us both together so he would wait until we were both at home that evening and call us then. I was annoyed as I am super impatient and I didnt want to wait all day to speak to him but it made sense for us both to have the opportunity to speak to him and tell him how we felt.

Anyhow, he called us from home that evening and apologised for the way things had been going and how upset it had made me. He said the wedding planner I had been speaking to had worded her emails really badly and didnt explain herself very well at all. The plans we had are still in place and nothing has changed, the only request they have is that we allow the other couple to have their photos taken in private and we dont impose on their space during that time. We are free to use all other facilities whenever we like - bars/lounges/beach etc and our guests will 'under no circumstances' be asked to stay in the reception room unless they choose to! He also went on to say that the other couple still have not confirmed a booking as THEY are working their plans around US, as we booked first and have a contract they have to stick to what we have agreed and work any future bookings around our plans!

I am not sure if she has worded her emails badly or the manager has got a bit worried we would cancel (which we almost did). Whatever it was, it seems to be sorted. We have an appointment to go see him in 2 weeks to put all our plans in writing and have another look around. I feel like a weight has been lifted off my mind and my wedding is back on track. As much as I love this venue (did I mention that enough times lol), I was putting ideas together to start again and I felt drained just thinking about all the work we have done so far going to waste so I am glad we dont have to now!

Yey :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yay :wohoo:

So glad the manager called and it's all sorted :) Fingers crossed he sticks to what he says! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww that's brilliant news hun :dance:


----------



## leash27

It all seems to be going well again but I am making sure I get it all in writing when we go to see him lol!

I have decided that my journal needs to be more positive, I have dragged it down with all my moaning and groaning so I am going to try and keep it more upbeat and fun from now on. I think I lost a bit of the Wedding excitement for a while but its back in the air now :happydance:

We have found OH another ring that he loves AND they had his size so we have put a big tick in the box there. It was so important to me that he got the ring he wanted as he rarely asks for anything or spends any money on himself so I am so glad he has got what he wanted. Its all paid for and should be in store this week :thumbup:

I am also very excited for Friday as we are off to the Town Hall to give notice of marriage :happydance: I can't wait!! It will be really really real when we have done that!! OH and I have taken a day off work so we can spend the whole day together and have lunch, go shopping etc etc so I am really looking forward to it.

I have been looking at dresses again too and I am really liking dresses that have little straps or like lacy capped sleeves. There aren't many out there though so I am spending hours looking online for some. I do like 'Mccall' by Maggie Sottero but I am not sure if the top part will be enough to hold my stomach in as much as I would like lol! Tis very pretty though....

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3284CS

x


----------



## leash27

More exciting wedding news.....

Today I asked one of my best friends to do a reading at our ceremony and she was thrilled. Then she asked how I would feel about her writing the reading herself and I am chuffed to bits! It will be so much more personal and intimate to have someone write it for us! I have done a little research online for readings and I keep coming across the same ones so it will be fab to have one that is just for us!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww that's so lovely of her :cloud9:

Really great to see you getting your pma back hun :dance:


----------



## leash27

Yeah I know! She wants to keep it a surprise so we won't hear it until she gets up to read it at our wedding!!! I am so excited already!

I have defo got the PMA back now, I am still browsing at dresses and thinking I may not have a veil. I always thought I would but the more I look at alternatives the more I am liking the idea of maybe a hair accessory instead!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: it sounds fab hun, as long as what you do suits you and your personality :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I think the mcall dress is absolutely stunning! Such a beautiful dress :thumbup: and I think you'd be surprised how much wedding dresses hold you in. They're designed to make it look as though it just flows over you aren't they! I'm sure you'll be fine :)

Glad you have your PMA back :) I've kinda deserted my wedding thread at the moment as I have nothing to add to it! Seems like I'm not even bloody planning a wedding! xx


----------



## Tiff

I am SO glad the manager called and cleared things up!!!! I think he should have a decent conversation with her, or is there someone else there you can deal with other than that girl? Because she doesn't really seem to have your best interests in mind? Wonder if she gets commission from both weddings so wants them both to happen regardless?

Again, don't feel bad for moaning. I do it too. :blush: Its been so stressful and trying to accommodate everyone... and its not proper to moan about it to the people you are trying to accommodate, so that's why this place is so great! :mrgreen:


----------



## leash27

I do love the McCall dress, I have emailed some bridal shops near me though and none of them stock it! Does anyone have any ideas on how I would go about being able to see it IRL?? I checked online and it says its the 2011 collection so I am surprised nowhere stocks it!

I also have days/weeks where I don't get much wedding stuff done and I feel bad, like I should always be doing something lol. Hve you decided a destination for your wedding yet Chloe?

Tiff - you are totally right!! This is the best place to moan as we all kinda know what each other is going through and can offer the best advice. It sucks how planning something so great and positive can really stress you out and make you feel down sometimes isn't it? Hopefully I have turned a corner! We have a meeting planned with the manager of the wedding team so I am going to request that we don't liase with the original wedding planner anymore. I just don't think it would work now as she has obviously upset us and caused us unnecessary stress and since all this has been passed to her manager she is probably a bit pissed too - not really the best basis for a realtionship with someone who is helping to plan your wedding really is it?

BUT...enough about that - someone help me find McCall!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Mynx

You might be better off emailing the Maggie Sottero webby and asking where the Mccall is stocked :) I found another bridal forum talking about that particular dress and the posts were dated June 2009 so it might be that because it's from a collection a couple of years ago, that it's no longer available in the bridal shops :shrug: Could be wrong on that of course! But it's a stunning looking dress!


----------



## Mynx

This is the ONLY one I could find on Ebay right now... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maggie-S...?pt=Girls_Wedding_Apparel&hash=item4aaddecc70


----------



## leash27

Thanks Mynx! I will email Miss Sottero today lol! I didn't know they could tell which stores stock certain dresses - that would be a massive help! My only concern is causing lots of fuss and then seeing the dress IRL and not liking it anymore hehe!! It is a beauty though, I just love all the detail on the bodice and the little sleeves look so pretty!

Oh and I checked out the one on eBay and its size 4 :-( If I were size 4 I would probs get married naked to show off my hot body haha!!!! I will keep looking though, thanks so much for your help!!!

X


----------



## Mynx

Haha oops I didnt check out the size :blush: Yes, if I were a size 4 there'd be no need for a dress either :rofl: 
Not sure if the Maggie Sottero site will be able to help you but it's worth a try :) x


----------



## Smile181c

Hun on the Maggie Sottero website, you can type in your postcode and it'll tell you a stockist near you :) you can give them a call and ask if they stock the mcall design? Thats what I did when I went to try on the Asha dress!

Approved Stockists

I think we're properly decided on Hawaii :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Yep that's what I did Chloe but all the ones I have contacted so far don't have it! I'm getting so fed up of hearing 'no I'm afraid we don't stock that gown but perhaps you would like to make an appointment to view some others'!! I suppose I will just have to look further afield, like Mynx said I may be able to get some help from the MS website and see if they know who stocks it!

This dress better be worth it lol!

X


----------



## Tiff

Don't worry about being a pain, you aren't! Wedding dresses are a big deal and people understand that. :hugs:

My SIL saw a dress that she loved but it was in ivory at a bridal show. She lived 2 hours from where those particular store owners were so they arranged to have a white version shipping to them and she drove all that way to try it on. She tried it on and didn't like it at all so she left. I'm sure the store wasn't impressed, but no point buying a dress you dislike just because you feel bad that you were being specific!

Lots of times the dress you fall in love with over pictures isn't the one you end up getting. But until you try it on, how are you to know? :mrgreen:


----------



## Smile181c

They are just as beautiful on the hanger as they are on the website - I'm sure you'll love it! And if not - who cares?! It's got to be "the one" otherwise you'll always think 'what if I'd have kept on looking' I'm sure it'll all work out hun xxx


----------



## leash27

I suppose the amount of ££ these gowns cost, I really shouldn't worry about being a pain in the butt should I lol! I have always been a fussy shopper tbh, I very rarely buy clothes or shoes for myself online as I like to see things and touch them (is that weird?) before I buy! I will probs wanna try my wedding dress on a hundred times before I make a commitment!!

I just looked on the MS website again and there is nowhere for me to enquire about which stockists have specific gowns, there is just the list of MS stockists! Boo hoo! I will just have to keep spreading my search radius a little wider until I find one!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Not weird at all hun, I like trying the feel of fabric before deciding whether to buy it

And don't worry about being a pain, the amount of money you'll be spending, you need to be sure :D


----------



## Tiff

Oh my goodness, if at ALL possible try on the dress for sure!!!! :shock: They are SO different on the hanger rather than wearing it. Its weird actually. I had it in my mind that I wanted a dress with lots of pick ups and whatnot, but when I tried it on in the store it didn't do anything for me. :shrug:

I also had it in my mind that I didn't want a mermaid-style dress, yet that's what I ended up with. It just looked so well with my body type I'm glad I kept my options open.

Just my 2.5 cents. :) You have to do what you are comfortable with!


----------



## Smile181c

Oh I didn't mean that you shouldn't try it on lol I just meant that they're just as nice IRL as they are on the website :) 

I'm all for trying dresses on! :haha:


----------



## leash27

I have a shopping trip planned with one of my BM's for 8th Sept! Already booked an appointment at a shop that stocks MS. They don't have McCall but suppose I need to keep my options open and I do love most MS gowns lol! The woman who runs the shop seems really nice and friendly so I'm quite excited now. I think I'm going to schedule 1 or 2 other appointments for the same day as she said to allow 2 hours per appointment - that's a lot of dress trying on time isn't it?

There is an shop that has McCall on their website so I have emailed them too, fingers crossed I hear something soon!! I really wanna tick the 'got my wedding dress' box soon because I don't want to end up panic buying as the date gets closer iykwim?

X


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for having an appointment booked :happydance: really hope you find THE dress :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Woo! Yeah that's a lot of trying on time :haha: wear lightweight clothes cause you don't wanna look in the mirror and see a red faced, sweaty self staring back at you lol I made that mistake and I couldn't concentrate on the dress! haha xx


----------



## Tiff

Ahh, okay! Phew! :haha:


I know you like McCall, but have you considered Priscilla? I find it similar to McCall. Or you could get the Maggie Sottero version of mine, Adorae. :haha:

Have fun trying on dresses!!! I had SO much fun doing mine. :flower:


----------



## leash27

Had an email from a shop that I had asked about stocking McCall and they said they don't have it but they can order it from MS 'on loan' so that I can go see it/try it on and they charge a £35 fee for doing that which I think is a possible option if I can't find anywhere that has it. They also said if I was to buy it from them after trying it, they will refund the £35 'loan' fee which I thought seemed quite reasonable! What do you girls think?

Priscilla is gorgeous Tiff, do you think its silly to ask if they could add the cap sleeves to other gowns?? I seem to have really fell in love with the idea of having sleeves. I don't know if its because I like the detail or I like the fact they make the gowns look different from most wedding gowns if that makes sense? I really like the alabaster colour too, its so pretty!

x


----------



## leash27

Oh and your dress is beautiful Tiff, I really like that style! I have tried something similar on but it doesn zilch for my post baby tummy! If it were 18 months ago, I think that would have defintely been the style of dress I would have been looking for!

x


----------



## leash27

Good evening ladies!

Just wanted to share some super duper fabulous news.....we have booked our honeymoon today!! I am sooooooo excited I have got a permanent grin on my face. My lovely mum is here for the weekend to visit and we went shopping today and ended up popping in the travel agents whilst we were out! I have been looking online for a few weeks and comparing prices etc so had a rough idea of what the overall cost would be! We wanted to go to Las Vegas for 7 days and stay at the Bellagio so we sat and discussed it with a lovely young lady in there and she did some price checks for us. She got the Bellagio for us for a little cheaper than I had found online which was great but then she did a price search for Caesar's Palace came back with a special price for a Deluxe Suite which looks and sounds AMAZiNG so I was swayed! My fantastic mum had kindly offered to pay for the whole honeymoon so she paid for half of it straight away today! I can't believe it - I am actually going to Vegas Baby!! Aaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!

Oh and we also collected OH's ring which is fabulous! He really loves it and I am so happy to see how excited he is to wear it!!! 

All in all, its been a fantastic day!!!!!

X


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so chuffed for you hun, as I said on fb you're going to have such an amazing time


----------



## leash27

I know, I really cannot wait!! I keep looking at Las Vegas online and planning what things we can see and do there lol! Its going to be amazing! Our flight is at 9am in the morning so we are going to book a really nice hotel at the airport and stay the night before so we don't have to rush around!! 

I've also got my wedding ring now too! I have seen a few I liked but then found one I loved about 2 weeks ago! I have kept looking as I wanted to be sure its what I want and it really is! I have been and tried it on about 4 times now and I like it more each time! Its so pretty and sparkly and it looks really nice next to my engagement ring! It was reduced from £599 to £399 and they also only had my size in stock so I think its a sign lol!

I feel like I am becoming way more organised now! Just need to tackle the biggy - the dress!!

X


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: You are going to LOVE Vegas!!! We're going there for a wedding in October. We're not staying long as our own wedding/honeymoon is tapping us dry. We're staying at Excalibur, and the Bellagio is amazing!!! Its right on The Strip too, so you'll be smack dab in the middle of everything.

When I get back I'll see if I can give you guys any tips. :mrgreen:

I think they could add caps to the Priscilla hun! Although that would cost extra as well, might be worth it to pay the extra so you can try on the McCall just so you know? :flower:


----------



## leash27

Thanks Tiff!! I am so god damn frickin excited! Is it wrong to admit that I am just as excited about the honeymoon as I am about the wedding now?? It is isn't it lol!! I seriously cannot wait! The Travel Agent has told them its our honeymoon too so she said they may throw a few little things in, fingers crossed!! We looked into flying first class but it was like an extra £2000, needless to say we quickly moved on from that idea lol!

I am going dress shopping next week so I going to look at some MS dresses and a couple of Alfred Angelo gowns I like then if I am still set on McCall I am going to ask them to order it in for me. One shop I spoke to said they can order the cap sleeves separate and attach them to most dresses so thats good, I think there is a charge but they leave them detachable so if I change my mind I can easily take them off!! 

I am off to buy some new matching underwear for my dress shopping trip next week. I don't care what they say - these women at the bridal shop must judge peoples pants lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw you're going to love vegas! When I went I stayed in the New York New York and I had an ace time :D 

I'm with you as well, they must judge peoples pants! Even if they don't show it! lol xx


----------



## leash27

Chloe, where have you beeeeeeeen?? Hope you are ok hun??

Yep they defo judge the pants, well I would anyways lol!! :haha: I am really excited to go dress shopping, 2 more sleeps to go!!!:happydance:

I took a big step yesterday too.....I joined the gym :wacko: I have totally fell off the fitness/healthy eating wagon so need to get back to it!! Had an induction last night and going to go work out tomorrow. They do lots of classes too so I think I am going to mix it up and do some gym workouts and some classes so I don't get bored!! God knows what I weigh now, I refuse to even look at a set of scales never mind climb on board lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I've just kept away for a few days :wacko: kept coming on and leaving depressed, damn broodiness lol back now though :D

Ooh well done! I've just had a week off work, and lost a couple of pounds and it's making me wanna lose more! So I think I'm gonna join a gym too! I'm just under 10 stone at the mo (doesn't sound like much, but I'm at my personal heaviest :() so I wanna loose at least half a stone, and tone up! I prefer classes to workouts though, I think I'm gonna need a personal plan lol xx


----------



## leash27

I know what you mean hun, this place can be both a blessing and a curse sometimes can't it! Hope you're feeling ok now though? Well done on the weight loss too! I do think its easier to focus when you're not at work, I wouldn't mind going the gym every day if I didn't have to do 8 hours at work too lol!! I am aiming for 3 visits a week at the moment, that's probably the best I can manage for now!

I do have MAJOR wedding news this morning girls.........


----------



## leash27

I have finally found THE dress!!!!!! I cannot believe I actually had 'that' moment where I just knew it was meant for me! Its so not the kind of dress I thought I would want but that's precisely why I love it so much! I really didn't want to take it off and every dress I tried on after that just paled into insignificance lol! I actually considered cancelling my last appointment as I was so certain I had found the one! My BM talked me into going just to be sure and I'm glad she did because it just made me even more confident about my choice!

I have woken up this morning so giddy and excited to go back and see it again to order it! The woman in the bridal shop was so lovely, we had a fantastic morning and she has offered to knock 10% off the price for me. I told her my budget before we started looking and 'the' dress is a little over but with the discount its round about what I wanted to spend! The only thing I am worried about is the cost of alterations, I need to email her this morning and see roughly what they will cost! 

Will post some pics when I get home (not of me in the dress unfortunately we got so excited we forgot to take any). 

X


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I'm so excited for you, I can't wait to see piccies hun


----------



## Smile181c

Wow! THE dress! :wohoo: Do we get to see pics? That was really nice of the shop lady to give you discount too :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## leash27

I am so sure that this is the dress that I am frightened to post any pics in case my OH snoops at my thread :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's beautiful hun :cloud9:


----------



## leash27

I love it so much! I was considering having it lace up at the back instead of zip but I think it would totally ruin it. There is already a lot going on with the lace and the belt, I think it would be too much!

I am so happy, I just know this is MY dress!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

That dress is gorgeous!! How exciting! :wohoo: xx


----------



## leash27

I have just made another appointment at the shop to try my dress on again on Friday morning :happydance: I am so excited!! If I still love it (which I will) I am going to put my deposit down!! Last time I went, they said I can order it with them now but if I want to lose more weight they will wait a while before they take mjy measurements and place the order with the designer!! I am hoping I can leave it til November and try to shift at least a stone by then. I have been running again at the gym which I really enjoy - I used to run quite a lot before I had Max so if I can get back into that on a regular basis I may be able to shift the baby blubber!!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Gorgeous dress hun :) I'm wanting to go and try on dresses in Nov/Dec time to try and lose more weight too xx


----------



## leash27

Thanks! I am 100% head over heels in love with it and cannot wait to see it again! I hope I get the tingles again when I try it on!!

I was going to leave it a little longer to go shopping but it was stressing me out that it was the biggest thing left on my list and I hadn't tackled it lol! 

X


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: it sounds like such an amazing feeling, I can't wait to find the one :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

I keep thinking if i go in Nov/Dec that 7/8 months is not gonna be long enough. How long do they usually need x


----------



## leash27

I think it varies from designer to designer! Some are 6 months and some are 4/5 months! She said the latest I can order mine (from BR) is November to allow time for any alterations etc! The only thing to bear in mind if you plan to wait is that it may take a few shopping trips to find 'the one'. I started looking in June and chose one last week! I've only been shopping 3 times though so I suppose it would depend on how many stores you visit and how often! Does that make sense?

X


----------



## jms895

So exciting! Cant wait to find my dress. Lovely xx


----------



## leash27

I was so worried I wouldnt get that feeling where you just know so I am really happy that I did. One more sleep til I see my beautiful dress again....sigh!!!

x


----------



## leash27

I am about to go and see my dress again

:yipee: :headspin: :headspin: :yipee: 
:wohoo: 
:wohoo:
:loopy:


----------



## Smile181c

Is it stil the one?! Xxx


----------



## leash27

Hell yes lol!!

When she brought it out it looked bigger than I remembered but as soon as it was on I knew it was still my perfect dress. I didn't even want to look at or try on any other dresses in the shop! 

So I have paid my 50% deposit and the dress hunt is officially over!! Got to go back at the end of next month to get measured so I have like 5 weeks to try and drop a dress size hehe!!

x


----------



## Tiff

Wooohoo!!! :wohoo:

So glad you found your dress sweetie!!! Far too much for me to read back but I hope all your planning is coming together nicely. :flower:


----------



## leash27

Thanks Tiff!

I just caught your pics, I am such an idiot - I have been waiting for someone to post some and totally forgot your journal wasnt in the Brides section :dohh: You looked beautiful!!

Plans are moving along ok, I am now on the search for shoes lol :happydance:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwwww :cloud9: so glad it's still the one hun


----------



## leash27

Me too Emmy! I like the feeling that all the big things on my mental list have a tick next to them now too lol!!

Maybe its time I did an actual list of where I am up to....

*Venue* - Booked & All paid :happydance:
*Dress* - Ordered & 50% paid
*BM Dresses* - All bought and paid for
*Rings* - Both bought and paid for
*Stationary* - All done and got them for free :thumbup:
*Notice of marraige* -Done and paid
*Registrar* - Booked but not paid
*Entertainment* - Booked and deposit paid
*Venue Dresing* - Chosen and paid
*Suits* - Chosen but cannot order til Feb


Still to do...
*
Photographer* - Really really need to sort this out
*Cake* - Was just going to go for M&S one but had my head turned by Choocywoccydoodah which I totally cannot afford
*Flowers* - Chosen Calla Lilies but not decided where from yet
*BM Shoes & Accessories *- Not even thought about yet
*My shoes & Accessories *- Looking at shoes atm, not sure about veil

There is probably lots more but cannot think right now lol! I am pretty impressed at how organised I am really with over 8 months still to go!

x


----------



## Lisa84

You are very organised!! Can you throw me some coz i am shockingly unorganised :dohh: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

sounding good hun :happydance: won't be long and you won't have anything left to do :D


----------



## Smile181c

mega organised! glad your dress is still the one :D xxx


----------



## leash27

I dont think I realised how much I had got done until I did that list! Go me lol!!

x


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: It feels good to be organized, doesn't it?


----------



## leash27

It really does Tiff. The rate we are going we should have everything paid for just after Christmas! :thumbup: I get my annual bonus from work in Feb and its looking pretty healthy this year so that should cover anything we have left by then!! I am such a financial worry wart so it will really help my stress levels if I am not worrying about still paying for things in the weeks leading up to the wedding!

The shoes search is not going well, I have found a few pairs that I love don't get me wrong, they are just far too high! Here are a few pretty ones I have come across so far....

I really like the third pair beacuse they have a vintage type feel to them and my dress has the same kind of lace type style on the bodice so they would go really nice together.

What do we think?

x
 



Attached Files:







pretty.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 0









pretty 2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 1









pretty3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## leash27

Also, I am still not sure about the whole veil/no veil situation! I thought I didn't want one but I tried one on that was just elbow length with a beautiful lace trim and I really liked it. The problem is, its £120 and I am pretty certain that after like an hour of it flapping round my arms I will probably take it off!

BUT, I have come across this gorgeous vintage headband that I am thinking may be enough on its own, without a veil and the right kind of hair style!

The website is https://www.jobarnesvintage.com/Vintage-Inspired-Headbands.html and the one I love is Cassie.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

the shoes and headband are stunning :cloud9: 

here's some more shoe links, the only thing is they aren't anywhere near as stunning as the ones in the 3rd pic

DYEABLE: Ivory handcrafted round toe wedding shoes available in either 3 inch or 4 inch stiletto heels.

Ivory hand beaded embroidered tulle vintage shoes with Heels 6.25 cm = 2.46 inch approx.

Rainbow Couture: Ivory silk satin shoes with hand embroidered flowers, pearls & crystals. Heels 6.25 cm = 2.5 inch.


----------



## Tiff

If you have a style of veil you like and have already tried on, there are plenty of Ebay shops that sell veils identical to the ones in the salons for a fraction of the price! Cathedral length veils run up to nearly $200-$300 in the salons, I bought mine off Etsy for $60. :) 

Love the hair piece too! You can do both you know, if the price is right. I wanted a head piece as I knew I wouldn't be keeping my veil on all night with the length and still wanted some bling. :haha:


----------



## leash27

I like the third link to the shoes you posted Emmy, they are v pretty! 

Thanks Tiff, I have had a little look online to see if I can find it cheaper, the trouble is I am such a fuss pot and I like to see things first, like physically touch them (not in a creepy way). I do love the headband though, my problem will be convncing Liam that £400 for a headband and shoes is a good thing lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

yes but when he sets eyes on you it will all be worth it :winkwink:


----------



## Tiff

I agree! Or (again) now that you have something in your mind try searching out cheaper places for it. Its amazing how many deals you can find if you dig far enough!

:mrgreen:


----------



## jms895

Yep I agree on the deals! :)

Love love the first piccie of the shoes, where are they from? xx


----------



## leash27

Yep I think I need to dedicate a morning or an afternoon to searching for all the things I want at half the cost lol! I must try and check eBay more often too because I am so impatient, if I look for something once and I can't find it I never bother to look again which is silly really since people add things all the time.

The first pic are Benjamins Adams shoes and they are called Charlize - they are about £200 I think! Hefty price but the way I see it is that they are definitely shoes that I would wear after the wedding like on a night out etc so they would be more of an investment. (Thats my story and I am sticking to it)

x


----------



## leash27

EmmyReece said:


> yes but when he sets eyes on you it will all be worth it :winkwink:

True. But I have already used that line when I went over budget on the dress :wacko:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: is there anyway you could save for the veil and tiara separately?


----------



## leash27

I probably could if it weren't for Liams birthday next month, Christmas and then Max's 1st birthday in January. It will make it difficult to put anything away really. Suppose I could use my bonus in Feb but I don't want to wait that long lol!!

I will speak to OH tonight and discuss some kind of 'arrangement' :winkwink:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: hope you get something sorted


----------



## EmmyReece

saw this link and thought of you :yipee:

https://www.bridesmagazine.co.uk/competitions/list/win-a-month-of-shoes


----------



## Smile181c

Love the shoes and the headband :D If you have everything paid for by christmas (wedding related) could you work out a savings plan to save for them separately? xx


----------



## leash27

Thanks Emmy, I am going to enter that - maybe I will have some bridey luck lol!

Yeah I probably can save for them to be honest. I think deep down I just feel guilty at how much money we have spent/are spending and a lot of it will be going on my dress, the BM dresses, hair and make-up etc so adding on another £400 for shoes and headband seems a lot iykwim?

x


----------



## Tiff

It can get pricey if you don't set yourself limits. I had to prioritize what was the most important to me and go from there. For me it was my dress, the limo to the venue and the lumies for the table numbers. 

Once I had those things then it was a matter of saving up for new things and then buying them. I also had to start really evaluating the stuff. Did I really_ need_ it? Would it be something that I looked back on and had a pit in my stomach for not doing? There are so many gorgeous things out there, it was far too easy for me to get swept up in all of it.

:hugs:


----------



## leash27

Thats so true Tiff! I have sort of set out rough limits but I keep going slightly over and they are all starting to add up. My dress was one of the most important things to me and although I wanted to keep it under £1000, Liam had said that if I fall in love with a dress thats more than that then we will find the money somewhere. I have ended up falling for a dress thats £1175 (luckily she gave me 10% off too) so I feel like I have splurged there and I should maybe try and save on other things not to make up for it.

There really are so many beautiful things and although I want them all, I suppose deep down I know I don't need them to make my day special or anything. I think maybe I will put them at the bottom of my list and if we can afford them then great and if not then I will have to look for an alternative. I keep having to remind myself thats its just one day and we have spent so much money already.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I won a perfume from them a few weeks back so it's gotta be worth a try :winkwink:

That's not too much over budget on the dress, but I do see where you're coming from on the saving on other bits though. Tiara and veil, if you have a look on ebay it could very well bring up something fab and for a fraction of the price :D


----------



## leash27

No its not massively over but then I remember I have spent almost £700 on BM dresses when the original budget was actually £500 and was supposed to include shoes. Needless to say, I still have to buy BM shoes too lol.

BUT........I have managed to finally tick the one box that has been stressing me out for soooo long!! I *think* I have a photographer :yipee: I spent most of my day in work narrowing some down and then emailed a few yesterday afternoon to enquire. I thought with leaving it so close to the wedding - yes I know its still 8 months but in wedding terms thats nothing is it - well I was worried we would end up having to settle for one rather than being able to find one we love. Then Steve phoned me (yes, Steve is THE photographer), his photograhs are amazing, I really love them AND he has done a wedding at my venue this year so he knows his way around so to speak. Anyways, he has our date free and we have looked at which package we want etc and now we are trying to arrange a day to go and see him to finalise things and pay a deposit - eeeeek!! I am so happy we have finally chosen - I have been trying to sort this out for months as some of you know lol.

Soooo, for those of you who want to check out Steve his website is www.naturaltouchphotography.com

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: that's fantastic news hun, really chuffed :D

his piccies are fab :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Great news hun. Just had a sneaky peeks and his photos are really good :) :) xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I love his pictures :) They're really fun looking aren't they! Woo! :wohoo: x


----------



## Tiff

Lovely pics on his site hun!!! They're going to look amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## leash27

Wow my poor journal has been neglected for like 3 weeks! I am such a bad bride lol! Luckily, I actually have some things worth updating though so maybe my absence has been productive! :thumbup:

Two major items have been ticked off the list this week. First one is makeup :happydance: I went to a wedding fayre at our venue yesterday with my MOH and another friend of mine, we got chatting to one of the makeup artists and she was so nice. Looked through her portfolio and her work is beautiful, she had done makeup for red carpet events for soap stars from Corrie/Hollyoaks etc too. I discussed my 11am wedding and she said thats not a problem, she will be banging my door down for breakfast :winkwink: Here are her websites (she has 2, the first one is new). 

www.shimmerandshinemakeup.co.uk
www.suehazlehurst.co.uk 

The prices quoted on her new website are a little higher than what was on the leaflet she gave me yesterday so I emailed her and she said she will honour the prices she quoted yesterday as she is waiting for her new leaflets to arrive. I am so relieved I have found someone as I was worried about how early our wedding is and getting everything done. Sue has also said she can recommend some mobile hairdressers too which is great!!

The second big thing is the cake. I have been backwards and forwards really with deciding how bothered I am about the cake and how much I wanted to spend. I was looking at cakes at the wedding fayre yesterday and talking to my friends about it. One of them got married a couple of years ago and she made her own cake, it was like a white chocolate truffle tower with a cake on the top and it was beautiful. So she said if I am trying to cut costs then she would love to make something similar for me and all I have to pay for is the ingredients (about £120) and she still has the stand etc to put it all on. So I said YES!!!! We are going to change a couple of things so that its not identical to hers but I am so happy!!

Here is her cake.....
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4









cake1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's brilliant hun, the makeup artist is fab and that cake looks so yummy, that's so nice of your friend to offer to make it for you :D


----------



## Lisa84

Great news about the makeup artist. I have a friend doing mine as she is studying make up at Uni but i'm really debating whether to go for a professional. How much is she if you don't mind me asking.

Cake is lovely hun and if she can do it for £120 then that will save you loads :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Yep the cake is delicious and the best part is that instead of cutting a cake into slices, we are going to get some nice little bags and put a few truffles in a bag for each guest! I am so grateful she has offered to do it!

The other thing I forgot is that I have been working on our wedding website for about a month, its not finished yet so I havent told any of our guests about it but its here...

www.aliciaandliam.gettingmarried.co.uk

x


----------



## leash27

Lisa84 said:


> Great news about the makeup artist. I have a friend doing mine as she is studying make up at Uni but i'm really debating whether to go for a professional. How much is she if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Cake is lovely hun and if she can do it for £120 then that will save you loads :) xxx

Of course I dont mind. Here are the prices she quoted me

Bride Trial - £35
Bride - £60
Bridesmaids - £35
Mother of Bride/Groom - £35
Younger Bridesmaids (Under 16) - £20
Flower Girls - No Charge

I was planning to book an artist from MAC who did my friends wedding but she charges £120 for the bride plus £25 for a trial and then £60 each for BM's. I just couldn't justify spending so much :wacko:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Love the wedding website hun - you are so pretty (sorry if that sounds weird) :D


----------



## Lisa84

Aww i love it thats ace!! I'm too lazy to create one of those lol xxx


----------



## Lisa84

What products does she use?

I'm really concerned about using my friend because i'm not sure what she uses and i have really really greasy skin so don't want to be shiny 30 mins after having my make up put on :shrug: xxx


----------



## leash27

EmmyReece said:


> Love the wedding website hun - you are so pretty (sorry if that sounds weird) :D

Lol, thanks Emmy. If only you could see me now, slobbed out in my pjs looking like hell. The picture on the main page was when I was MOH last year and the makeup was done by the girl from MAC.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: definitely not hun, you're just really pretty in general and you have amazing eyes.

I'm not even out of bed yet :dohh:


----------



## leash27

She uses MAC, Chanel, Dior and Artdeco.

Has your friend done bridal makeup before? Maybe have a trial with her and see how the makeup lasts? I know one of my friends had someone she knew do her wedding makeup and it saved a fortune but the makeup did need touching up for the evening. Luckily, the friend who had done her makeup was also a guest at the wedding and she brought her kit with her to the reception lol.

x


----------



## leash27

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: definitely not hun, you're just really pretty in general and you have amazing eyes.
> 
> I'm not even out of bed yet :dohh:

I am only up because Max insisted lol. Makeup is a wonderful invention Emmy, those are MAC false lashes :haha:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:haha: I'm on about your big brown eyes - ok now that does sound weird :rofl:


----------



## leash27

EmmyReece said:


> :haha: I'm on about your big brown eyes - ok now that does sound weird :rofl:

Lol no! I shall graciously accept the compliment :blush:

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Good :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

Seems like things are coming together :)
Like the cake :)


----------



## leash27

More wedding news from the absent bride lol.....

Had a phone call this morning from the registrar to tell us they had a cancellation on the day of our wedding for 12.30pm and did we want it?? I was like 'Hell yes'!!!! We were originally getting married at 1pm when we booked our venue but I left it too late to book a registrar (I booked 13 months before our wedding so hardly a last minute job). So all they had left was 11am and 3pm and I decided that getting married at 3pm was just too late for us. I want our day to last as long as possible as everyone says it goes by so quick. With that in mind, we booked for 11am. I wasn't 100% happy with it and have been trying to think of ways to keep our guests entertained in the gap between our wedding breakfast and evening reception and now I don't have to :happydance: OH rang the venue and they said its fine to swap so we have done it! The only thing that sucks is we have already had all the invites printed with 11am on but OH is speaking to the printers tomorrow to see if we can just order some new inner pages and replace them! EEEEEEEK I am so happy!!!!! Now I have more time to get ready and the guests wont have to get up at the crack of dawn!

The other news is my mum is getting married to my stepdad. Finally, after being together for 18 years and engaged for about 10 years they are tying the knot. I suspect all my wedding talk has given them a little nudge :thumbup: So they are getting married in Sept 2012 and my sister and I are going to be Bridesmaids :happydance: Its not going to be a big wedding, just a registry office and evening reception but tis a wedding nonetheless and I cannot wait!!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Fab news hun :happydance: I nearly papped myself when our registrar mistakingly said our time had already been booked. 12.30 is a much better time :) xxx


----------



## leash27

I was crying the day I rang and they told me our time was booked. The first woman I spoke to was really abrupt and rude too which didnt help, she told me I shouldnt have booked my venue without having a registrar first. The problem is, our venue is booked up 2 years in advance and you cant book a registrar until 15 months in advance so what can you do??

Its all in the past now anyway, we are almost back to our original plan, just need to sort invites out.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's briliant hun. Hope something can be sorted out with the printers xxx


----------



## Lisa84

That is exactly what happened to us but our registrar was just looking at this years calander and not next years. Phew!!! I was nearly in tears too and i think if i hadn't have been at work when i tried i would have burst into tears. You plan your whole day with such detail that when one thing goes out of place its like a crisis lol xxx


----------



## leash27

Ok so inspired my Emmy, I thought it was about time I got my ass into gear and got my bride on! My poor journal has been neglected for too long and as my wedding is pretty much tomorrow (well almost) I need to get myself organised...again!

Here is where I am so far - I do love a good list....

Venue - Booked & Paid
Dress - Ordered & Paid
BM Dresses - Bought & Paid
Rings - Bought & Paid
Venue Dressing - Booked & Paid
Stationary - Printed & Paid (Invites going out next month)
Photographer - Booked & Deposit Paid
Entertatinment - Booked & Deposit Paid
Make Up - Booked & Deposit Paid
Hair - Booked
Registrar - Booked 
Notice Of Marrigage - Done
Cake - My friend is kindly doing it for us

Things to do 

Suits - Think we are hiring from Moss Bros
Flowers - We are still having Cala Lilies but can't decide between real or silk
Shoes/Accessories - Don't ask!!
Favours - Still unsure
Table Plan - Can't start this til we get RSVPs
Gifts for Wedding Party

I think that is it but knowing me it probably isn't! I still can't decide if I want a veil or not as I really want a vintage headband and am worried that having both will be too much. Luckily, my MOH has offered me her veil if I choose to have one and it its beautiful. I tried it on with my dress and it looks so pretty and bridey so I am thinking that I may leave the decision until much nearer the time. I definitely want the headband so I am going to order it next month and then put them both on together and see how it looks. At least if I decide to have the veil it won't cost me anything so I don't need to rush into a decision.

I am waiting for my dress to come into the store in April before I go shoe shopping as I am still not sure what size heel to get. The sample dress in the shop is a size smaller than mine so I am cautious that the dress could be a little longer when it fits properly so I don't want to buy shoes that aren't high enough. I figure 2 months is plenty of time to look for shoes, right? It better be lol!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds like your plans are coming together :)

Why can't we ask about shoes and Accessories? lol xxx


----------



## leash27

Lol, I am just being dramatic Lisa. I am stressed about shoes because I can't decide on style, colour or height and I switch between thinking they are really important to thinking they are pointless because noone really sees them! I also have the whole veil/no veil scenario and the headband I want is a tad expensive and OH is not really happy with how much it is so I am trying to find a cheaper alternative but I can't!! 

In the scheme of things, its all minor details but it is stressing me out!


----------



## Lisa84

I'm having the same dilema about shoes. I have seen a gorgeous pair for £185 but can i really justify paying that when noone will see them :shrug: But then i think i want nice shoes for then the photographer does the shoe pic lol 

Just remember after the big day you don't want to have regrets. Thats what i keep telling myself anyway lol

Or you could just buy it wear in on the day and send it back lol xxx


----------



## leash27

Lisa84 said:


> I'm having the same dilema about shoes. I have seen a gorgeous pair for £185 but can i really justify paying that when noone will see them :shrug: But then i think i want nice shoes for then the photographer does the shoe pic lol
> 
> Just remember after the big day you don't want to have regrets. Thats what i keep telling myself anyway lol
> 
> *Or you could just buy it wear in on the day and send it back lol xxx*

Lol, I would do this but they are made to order so the returns policy is really strict :wacko: 

x


----------



## Lisa84

Awww that sucks!!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry to hear you're still in a dilemma over the shoes :(

my photographer won't get any shots of mine as I can't walk in heels, so I'm planning on a pair of white gladiator sandals lol


----------



## leash27

Thanks Emmy. I have no trouble finding shoes that I like, my problem is deciding which are most appropriate and how much to spend. I really need to wait until my dress comes in first too so I know I have the right height!

I have just been looking at our photographer's website again (I like to keep reminding myself that we have chosen the right guy lol) and he has bumped his prices up by £200 per package!!! He did tell us they would be going up for 2012 but we get the price he originally quoted which is lucky! I just didn't expect them to go up by so much, now I feel like I have got a bargain lol!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

leash27 said:


> Thanks Emmy. I have no trouble finding shoes that I like, my problem is deciding which are most appropriate and how much to spend. I really need to wait until my dress comes in first too so I know I have the right height!
> 
> I have just been looking at our photographer's website again (I like to keep reminding myself that we have chosen the right guy lol) and he has bumped his prices up by £200 per package!!! He did tell us they would be going up for 2012 but we get the price he originally quoted which is lucky! I just didn't expect them to go up by so much, now I feel like I have got a bargain lol!
> 
> x

ooohhh that's fantastic :D a definite bargain hun x


----------

